# ******** insurance scheme with "Chris Knott Insurance"



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi to all!

This forum have been in discussion with ourselves about an insurance scheme for registered users on here. We are glad to say that we have signed the deal so I'd just like to introduce myself & our company!

Chris Knott Insurance - http://www.chrisknott.co.uk - have been involved with car clubs for over 20 years so hopefully we'll understand your needs & requirements!

The scheme is for both standard and modified cars with cosmetic changes and bhp increases by no more than 50bhp.

It starts for ages 25 and over for Comprehensive cover and 19+ for TPFT cover, and you must have at least 1 year's NCB - no introductory discounts are allowed. TT 3.2cc's & those over 200bhp start at age 30 and you must have owned and driven that car for 1+ years.

All drivers must have held a full UK licence for at least 1 year, and to insure a 'performance' car, there must be at least 1 years experience of driving that, or similar bhp, car. Unfortunately, the scheme is not competitive on all M - Manchester, L - Liverpool, OL - Oldham & SK1-12 - Stockport postcodes, and excludes Northern Ireland. Maximum car value is £30,000.

No more than 1 SP/PC/PL conviction offence per driver.

The minimum premiums are £250 for Comprehensive & £200 for TPFT cover, so please don't ring if your quote is less than this!

We consistently have a very high renewal retention rate meaning that people renew with us because of our constantly competitive insurance premiums & experienced, reliable customer and claims service. That is why we can promote this insurance scheme knowing that we are in it for the long term.

I'll view the site regularly and try to answer any queries that you have also.

In the meantime, please feel free to call the New Business Team when you receive your renewal through. A dedicated team, with years of experience, is waiting for your call! (I personally don't do the quotes).

0800 917 2274 or 01424 200477 (if phoning by mobile) & please don't forget to quote the reference found in my signature below and the club name!


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

welcome Tim

How does your policy structure work for modifications?

Matt


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Matt

Modications are fine with us, except Nitrous Oxide.

Kind regards
Tim
Chris Knott Insurance
0800 917 2274


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

When you say fine, could you elaborate? Do you increase the premium, is it a sliding scale for age vs mods?

Cheers

paul


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, we can cover modifications and price-wise, each case is based on its individual merits.
It's hard to give you precise charges therefore. Generally, the more mods, the more percentage increase.
It's all based on the profile of the risk, which is a different, flexible attitude!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hey Tim,

Day off is it? I just asked to speak to you 

Asked them for a quote... coming back to me soon...


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Adam TTR said:


> Hey Tim,
> 
> Day off is it? I just asked to speak to you
> 
> Asked them for a quote... coming back to me soon...


Hi

I'm not fixed to the office! I travel around the UK on business, sometimes work from home, sometimes in the office!

My colleagues in the office are quite adept at dealing with enquiries so they'll be pleased to help you.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Im 20 and currently use elephant and pay Â£900, have driven the Tt for a year and am coming up 21 in May and so due for a renewal.

Would you consider covering me?

I have full NCB including a year i have been given for my moped so coming up on 5 years NCB in May.

regards,

Jack


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

jacksprat said:


> Im 20 and currently use elephant and pay Â£900, have driven the Tt for a year and am coming up 21 in May and so due for a renewal.
> 
> Would you consider covering me?
> 
> ...


Sorry my friend. It's gotta be aged 22.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I have an EU driving license for the last 19 years, I am 40, and as you know I m entitled to keep driving with my current Greek license. I have been driving a left hand drive TT for a number of years in UK, have 6 years NCB in UK and lots of mods.

Can you cover me?

Elias


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

slineTT said:


> I have an EU driving license for the last 19 years, I am 40, and as you know I m entitled to keep driving with my current Greek license. I have been driving a left hand drive TT for a number of years in UK, have 6 years NCB in UK and lots of mods.
> 
> Can you cover me?
> 
> Elias


Hi Elias
Yes no problem!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you so much. I will give you a call next month. Insurance is a huge problem for me as my Greek license, my LHD TT and my mods create a huge problem to normal insurance companies, forcing the premium sky high.

" So why dont you change your Greek lisence to a UK one?" I hear you ask....

Simply because i love my lisence and i will be deeply sad if somebody takes it away....


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

slineTT said:


> Thank you so much. I will give you a call next month. Insurance is a huge problem for me as my Greek license, my LHD TT and my mods create a huge problem to normal insurance companies, forcing the premium sky high.
> 
> " So why dont you change your Greek lisence to a UK one?" I hear you ask....
> 
> Simply because i love my lisence and i will be deeply sad if somebody takes it away....


OK - look forward to it.


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a really crap driver and usually hit someone or something on average every 3 months.

I have 9 points and 2 pending court cases for traffic offences.

My last disqualification ran out 4 months ago for drink drive.

Could you cover me....?


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

slineTT said:


> my LHD TT and my mods create a huge problem to normal insurance companies, forcing the premium sky high.


Shhhhh too much information [smiley=speechless.gif] your, your own worst enemy. :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Colinthecop said:


> I'm a really crap driver and usually hit someone or something on average every 3 months.
> 
> I have 9 points and 2 pending court cases for traffic offences.
> 
> ...


 I know an insurance company who will cover you its called the Most Assured Forceful Insurance Agency or M.A.F.I.A for short. They cover with concrete overcoats. [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Tim,

I used to use you some time ago when I had a mazda mx-5, through their owners club. It was great and I was always pleased with the price, until I got rid of the mazda and went for a more mainstream motor.

I always used to recommend you to everyone who mentioned car insurance.

Anywho, I'll be in touch soon to talk cost - I'm hopeful you'll save me some money. :wink:


----------



## dermy (Jan 11, 2008)

hi do u cover n.ireland


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I had a call back and all i've been told is 'whatever written quote i get, they'll beat it by 10%'

IMO it'll cost me that in my time to start ringing round all different companies, explaining my mods then obtaining written quotes so i'll stick with what i've got...


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't you just make up a quote.....?

That's what I normally do when they ask what my best price is so far. 8)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Probably could but wouldn't that be dishonest?!


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

i have had that before, "get a written qoute and we will beat it" but alot of ins comps wont "write" a quote for that specific reason.

just tell them wot qoutes you have and and tell them to either beat it or you will go elsze where, i have had that attitude for over 12 years now with 3 specific companies and have always got a very nice end result , WITOUT needing paper proof


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

luciferlee said:


> i have had that before, "get a written qoute and we will beat it" but alot of ins comps wont "write" a quote for that specific reason.
> 
> just tell them wot qoutes you have and and tell them to either beat it or you will go elsze where, i have had that attitude for over 12 years now with 3 specific companies and have always got a very nice end result , WITOUT needing paper proof


Cheers mate!

I usually stick with elephant coz their quotes dont make me unsteady on my feet... lol


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Adam TTR said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > i have had that before, "get a written qoute and we will beat it" but alot of ins comps wont "write" a quote for that specific reason.
> ...


lol, mind you im mid 30's now  so that sort of helps me get good qoutes, i feel sorry for all the youngsters with tt's and such like, the ins comps sting their backsides well and good


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

The original thread said that they will better your proven renewal quote by 10%;
and you always get that figure in writing from your present insurers.

But they also add that the offer is "subject to the normal underwriting criteria" :? 
I've asked Tim on the other insurance thread, to tell us what that means ......... no reply as yet :roll:


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

mde-tt said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> I used to use you some time ago when I had a mazda mx-5, through their owners club. It was great and I was always pleased with the price, until I got rid of the mazda and went for a more mainstream motor.
> 
> ...


Glad we could be of service!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Adam TTR said:


> I had a call back and all i've been told is 'whatever written quote i get, they'll beat it by 10%'
> 
> IMO it'll cost me that in my time to start ringing round all different companies, explaining my mods then obtaining written quotes so i'll stick with what i've got...


Well, if you've already got a quote, then we could look at the discount off that!!!! At the end of the day, we are endeavouring to provide a service to TT Forum members. Some may not wish to use it, some may. It's available if the latter applies to you. We run club schemes for about 70 other clubs as mde-tt alluded to.

Basically, the scheme allows us to look at discounting the best quote from our computer, or the best proven quote elsewhere (subject to normal underwriting criteria), whichever is cheaper. Sometimes the list on our computer is cheaper, sometimes it's what members can prove.


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

Adam TTR said:


> Probably could but wouldn't that be dishonest?!


Dunno. [smiley=stupid.gif]

Where's the Lloydie999 fellow when we need him. He's shit hot about stuff like that.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

luciferlee said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > luciferlee said:
> ...


Ha your just a youngster my boy. How about us ermm mature over 50s  What so your recon my insurance with all my mods? :wink:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

les said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


LOL :lol: erm well yeah :wink:

im sure it was only a few years ago i was 21 :wink:


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

so has anyone rung them up yet and got a quote ?????

The BIG question is are they any cheaper as everyone loves to pay less ..... im not due insurance until june/july time but gonna give them a ring to see !!!!


----------



## TiTTy Lover (Sep 13, 2007)

32 years old - 7 years no claims
225 coupe
Parked on drive
etc
etc

Â£460 or so - not much good for me I am afraid and this was with the 10% discount for being a TT Forum member....

www.swiftcover.com come up trumps for me Â£320.58 for the year Fully Comp! Mint!


----------



## eazy (Feb 21, 2008)

I got my TT 2 weeks ago, and before that I had an Alfa GTV, and have been insured through Chris Knott for the last 2 years via the alfa owners club.

I've been very happy with them - they get things sorted very quick (no messing about if you need to talk to them), and they've always matched any other quote if I could find it cheaper.

Nice to see they've teamed up with this place too! (even more reason to stay with them after renewal)


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Just got my renewal through Â£239.00 hows that then !!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i just tried swift cover and apparently im too young for that type of car :?

im 28 next month :?


----------



## TTRIS (Feb 11, 2008)

Called for quote

Im over 40, No points, full no claims, never crashed, had licence 25years

Car has no mods.

Live in London

Quote: Â£960 including 10% reduction to forum members.

Then I mention I had had a quote of under Â£500 from someone else

After a bit of uming and ahing they say they can beat this quote by 10%

You can all draw your own conclusions!

Im sticking with the first quote


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

TTRIS said:


> Called for quote
> 
> Quote: Â£960 including 10% reduction to forum members.
> 
> ...


This was typical behavior CK practice, you have to haggle hard (as I posted in the original thread which I can't find ),
but Tim from CK then posted to assure me that this was not the case, and they give their best price to start with :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

You can all draw your own conclusions! 

edit to say I've just seen this on another car club's forum:-

_"........ Imho this is a poor way to do business, not sure what I'm going to do now but it mat be to go with AF who were professional enough to give me a cheaper quote right from the start!

Not impressed with the Club insurers..."_


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

TTRIS said:


> You can all draw your own conclusions!


I'm not very bright, can someone draw them for me....?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Colinthecop said:


> TTRIS said:
> 
> 
> > You can all draw your own conclusions!
> ...


They're between your legs. Use a mirror and activate your truncheon...

:lol: :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## martintt (Jan 11, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> i just tried swift cover and apparently im too young for that type of car :?
> 
> im 28 next month :?


Give Admiral.

I'm 27 with a 52 plate 225 Coupe. Quoted Â£380 fully comp.

With remap and Miltek exhaust Â£520.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

I've just swapped from Admiral to Chris Knott... they came in at Â£640 I'm 24 3yrs no claims, with remap etc... although just got the paper work through and its got 3yrs no claims on one page and 4yrs on the other... :?


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> They're between your legs. Use a mirror and activate your truncheon...


A nasty looking Rash....?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Colinthecop said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > They're between your legs. Use a mirror and activate your truncheon...
> ...


Sounds like you need the 'Special' clinic mate :roll: don't scratch anything...

cheers

rich :lol:


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

I've just got myself an L200 Warrior.

You wouldn't believe the trouble I'm having trying to convince insurance companies I want a commercial vehicle for a non commercial reason.

'I want it because I like the look of it' doesn't seem to tick any of their boxes. I'm a bloody Cop, it's not going to get used for 'Buisness' use.

:roll:










(Number plate smudged out to hide the illegal spacing 8) )


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

HighTT said:


> TTRIS said:
> 
> 
> > Called for quote
> ...


Please don't be so cynical!!

When someone calls us for a quote, under certain underwriting criteria, we can knock 10% off the best rate. If our screen shows Â£1067, then 10% off that is Â£960. If they come up with another proven quote elsewhere, we can then compete against that!

We don't just pluck figures out of the air. Our system has over 500 different products quoting but it is not the entire market.

We can only quote against what is in front of us!

As I've said, we have been involved with clubs for over 20 years, and in the last 8 months, have signed up a further 50. These are running smoothly without cynicism!

We are here to use if you want. It is not obligatory!

Since this scheme was instigated, we have already insured TT Forum members so whilst we cannot please everybody, we hope we can provide a satisfactory service for the majority.


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Tim1 said:


> Unfortunately, it excludes Northern Ireland.


Here we go again!.....Why are we left out in the cold Chris? :x


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Tim1 said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > TTRIS said:
> ...


I'm not being cynical  , I'm just reporting what some others have experienced when getting motor quotes from C.K.

I was a C.K. customer more than 20 years ago and I've tried to use you on a regular basis since then for many many cars (mostly as a member of car clubs to which you are affiliated) and not once have you managed to be competitive. :?

I insure 4 cars, I shall keep trying C.K. when it comes to their insurance renewals.


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

hi chaps been insured with ck for a few years now buisness and domestic not the cheapest but first class service 200% you only no how good it is when you need it,got a quote from another firm on the forum they were cheaper, but when the proposal came the information what i had giving him was different to what he wrote, thats why it was cheaper i want some thing i can rely on when i need it and you can with ck, and mods are no problem just tell them and they add it on foc usally, didnt no about the discount tho any chance tim ? cheers paul


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

bigbison said:


> hi chaps been insured with ck for a few years now buisness and domestic not the cheapest but first class service 200% you only no how good it is when you need it,got a quote from another firm on the forum they were cheaper, but when the proposal came the information what i had giving him was different to what he wrote, thats why it was cheaper i want some thing i can rely on when i need it and you can with ck, and mods are no problem just tell them and they add it on foc usally, didnt no about the discount tho any chance tim ? cheers paul


Yes, we always try & quote on a like for like basis so that it's easy to compare quotes.


----------



## TiTTy Lover (Sep 13, 2007)

They couldn't come anywhere close to my old Privilege renewal quote of Â£460!!

In the end I paid Â£350 Fully Comp with www.swiftcover.com with protected no cliams discount for my TT 225 Coupe. I am 32 years old.

I think that's cheap as chips!


----------



## anty1985 (Oct 5, 2007)

just spoken to them- looking over the 3k mark to start with, then he came back and said maybe 1k+ but they could not beat my direct line insurance quote of 720 with protected no claims. i'm 22 with 5 yrs no claims


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

eazy said:


> I got my TT 2 weeks ago, and before that I had an Alfa GTV, and have been insured through Chris Knott for the last 2 years via the alfa owners club.
> 
> I've been very happy with them - they get things sorted very quick (no messing about if you need to talk to them), and they've always matched any other quote if I could find it cheaper.
> 
> Nice to see they've teamed up with this place too! (even more reason to stay with them after renewal)


Hi there
Thanks to those who have rung us for an insurance quotation.

I'd just encourage forum users to ring us at renewal on 0800 917 2274 or 01580 752961 as we've only done 33 quotes for forum users in 6 months!

And considering we have just had our best month ever for income (April) following our best month in 5 years for new customers (March), we must be doing something right!

Granted we may not be everything to everyone but it's worth a (free) call.

Kind regards
Tim
Chris Knott Insurance - official TT forum insurance scheme
0800 917 2274 or 01580 752961
www.chrisknott.co.uk


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

As soon as a potential insurer asks me what I'm payng at the moment...I put the phone down. I asked for a quote, not to play games. What margins are these people working on so as to have the ability to duck and dive. Norwich Union, who I've been with for years and have a great respect for, quoted me too much at my last renewal. I asked them to please think again and they said they couldn't do any better. Now that's what I call an honest broker :wink:

Joe


----------



## flying jock (Mar 23, 2007)

Pity!

I rang and was told that an OL or MA post code could not be insured!

Had to go elsewhere! 

FJ


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Have to say I moved my insurance to Chris Knott, excellent service right through the switch over, very helpful and a great price.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

TTCool said:


> As soon as a potential insurer asks me what I'm payng at the moment...I put the phone down. I asked for a quote, not to play games. What margins are these people working on so as to have the ability to duck and dive.
> 
> Joe


It's renewal time ......... So I try C.K. yet again in order to give them the benefit of the doubt.

They quoted me an extremely high figure and then asked me what other quotes I had obtained . "Considerably lower" I said. They *instantly* gave me a hugely reduced figure, but which was still not as good as my renewal through another broker :roll:.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Why all the cloak and dagger?

Why not ring them up and say I have been quoted Â£X can you beat it? They probably will.


----------



## ben1662 (Jan 3, 2008)

I am insured with chris knott Â£400 with all my mods i am 29 best price and good service


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Result.........  

After 2 days of negotiations they (CK) finally got me. The market is very competitve and you have to play as hard as they do. I have to admit I am a special case since I dont have a UK lisence, and i have a moded imported LHD. I know I am a weirdo......but not a creep. (Ref: Radiohead)

Their CS person was very helpfull and took her time with me. Price is still high for a TT that will do 5K miles a year but thats what I get for being weird and living in London.  

Thank you


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Please don't forget to ring us at renewal time on the OFFICIAL CLUB SCHEME - 0800 917 2274 or 01580 752961. (Just quote the club name & ref 799).

We are positively promoting this scheme because it's proving very popular and hopefully we can make a decent saving for you.

In fact, last month, we recorded out best ever income - that's in 25 years! - and the month before that, we had our record number of new customers in 5 years, so we must be doing something right!

One new customer recently quoted, 'I know people have already said this but i officially saved 50% through Chris Knott versus my renewal for my petrol VTS. far superior cover and i included my Wife too. unbelievable to be honest.'


----------



## goonette (May 30, 2008)

Just tried Chris Knott for my soon to be delivered v6 TTC. I am 29 (30 in Sept), 10 years no claims, no convictions, female and they came back at over Â£700!!

Direct line proving to be best price so far for my renewal in 3 weeks, Â£486 with 0% APR to pay monthly too!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im 28 5 years ncb, no points and i paid 439 :?

great price


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> im 28 5 years ncb, no points and i paid 439 :?
> 
> great price


Glad we could help!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Is your insurance renewal due?

Please feel free to ring us on the official TT Insurance Scheme - 0800 917 2274 or 01580 752961.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

To mark the company's 25th Anniversary, we have arranged a celebration for staff that will result in the office's being closed all day on Wednesday, 23rd July. We deliberately chose a Wednesday which is generally a quieter day and, needless to say, we are open all day on the Tuesday and, more importantly, Thursday, when we will pick up any overflow & call-backs. We are writing separately to all clients whose renewals are due 23rd to 25th and will e-mail as many clients as we can for whom we hold addresses.
We will be leaving a self-explanatory recorded message and the website will also make reference to this one-off event.
Our apologies if this may cause any inconvenience but hopefully this will allow you time to contact us beforehand with any quotes or queries.
I would say though that the claims department will be open as usual - 24 hours a day.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Tim,

As TTF affiliated insurers can you guys not sort out some kind of track insurance for members? I'm already with you guys on two vehicles but when I called to ask about insurance to track my car at Rockingham I was turned down and advised to 'look at the internet'.

This insurance thing is always a problem as many of us are taking our daily drives onto the track and consequently risking quite a lot!    I'm sure it puts many members off and must surely represent a good business opportunity for you if you can grab the whole business.

cheers

rich


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

The problem is, Rich, that in the past the insurers have been hit badly in terms of claims and so they adopt the 'once bitten, twice shy' philosophy.

We have certainly tried, don't get me wrong, because it would be another 'string to our bow' but at the moment, to no avail, and so I can't see it chamnging for the foreseeable future.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Tim1 said:


> The problem is, Rich, that in the past the insurers have been hit badly in terms of claims and so they adopt the 'once bitten, twice shy' philosophy.
> 
> We have certainly tried, don't get me wrong, because it would be another 'string to our bow' but at the moment, to no avail, and so I can't see it chamnging for the foreseeable future.


 :? Even though there's never been a problem at a TTOC meet?

Any other recommendations?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't doubt it and i agree that not everyone should be tarred with the same brush but insurers are twitchy.

Re recommendations, we're not associated to anyone who would do this so i can't recommend others personally. Unfortunately, it is just a case of laboriously trawling through the internet as my colleague said.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Any other recommendations?
> 
> Rich


I have a policy through AON (RSA are the underwriters) and they give me 5 sessioned trackdays a year free.
Edited to say that the envelope that my AON renewal reminder came in said 'Footman James' :? I presume they have merged :?: 
I believe that Heritage offer very cheap (maybe free?) trackday cover for your nominated TDO or Owners' Club events
(the circuits have to be MSA approved).
Autotorque used to do trackday cover for an additional £25.


----------



## johnrolfe (Jul 26, 2008)

hi try swift insurance very very reasonable rates


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I think we need to sort this as a group buy for EvenTT09. I'm sure this is one reason why so few cars go on the track.

If there are any insurers out there interested in taking this on and getting a whole shedload of standard business in the meantime, then please PM me.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

Rang this morning, was told they would get back to me and still yet to hear anything so just took the policy out with direct line.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Dan_TT said:


> Rang this morning, was told they would get back to me and still yet to hear anything so just took the policy out with direct line.


Seems to be the norm mate, Noel Dazely have been getting back to me for the last two weeks with my renewal quote.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Dan_TT said:


> Rang this morning, was told they would get back to me and still yet to hear anything so just took the policy out with direct line.


Sorry about that Dan but when I checked with the team, every person who needed a call back has been called.
It may be that we didn't get a response. We're hot on ensuring every person who rings gets the courtesy of a reply.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I called Chris Knott on Wednesday and after a long wait with the phone just ringing I did get a reply and was told I'd be called straight back and never did hear anything (now Saturday).

I got a 3rd courtesy call and a great renewal rate from A-Plan (about £70 less than last year), just £390!

I really can't fault A-Plan for excellent customer service and in the event of a claim I can vouch that they are excellent too and cover like for like on all mods.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

KentishTT said:


> I called Chris Knott on Wednesday and after a long wait with the phone just ringing I did get a reply and was told I'd be called straight back and never did hear anything (now Saturday).


Sorry Kentish. We phone everyone back who leaves a message but unfortunately we only manage to get through to 2 out of 10 people.

This month we're actually monitoring this statistically though we had a few weeks where we were hit with holidays & illness all in one. That's why we couldn't answer the phone immediately but things got quickly back to normal.


----------



## Rosy (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Tim

Not on the subject of TTs but I am hoping for some advice 

My daughter is just turned 17 and I want to get a safe car for her which can be insured for a reasonable sum 

Are there any proper insurance companies/brokers who specialise in this type of driver - the usual companies don't seem to be interested and just quote sky high figures!

Anyone got any 'interesting' advice about what type of car would be a good learner car with a priority on safety?

Thanks


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Rosy said:


> Hi Tim
> 
> Not on the subject of TTs but I am hoping for some advice
> 
> ...


Very difficult one in the current climate.
The lowest group cars are naturally the best - 1 litre UK models, but I don't reckon you'll get much change out of a £1000 at least.


----------



## LadyBlue (Aug 11, 2008)

i did contact Chris Knott web site and received a very promising e-mail 27th July to say they'd contact me 14 days before expiry of current insurance policy (due expire 14th Sept). Waiting and waiting and waiting....and waiting, no call or e-mail. Sorry guys, i can't leave my insurance to the 11th hour and reading the forum A-PLAN seemed to pop up with good feedback. Huge saving on policy I had with Tesco (original insurer..and that's another story!!).
CK - maybe next year?!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

LadyBlue said:


> i did contact Chris Knott web site and received a very promising e-mail 27th July to say they'd contact me 14 days before expiry of current insurance policy (due expire 14th Sept). Waiting and waiting and waiting....and waiting, no call or e-mail. Sorry guys, i can't leave my insurance to the 11th hour and reading the forum A-PLAN seemed to pop up with good feedback. Huge saving on policy I had with Tesco (original insurer..and that's another story!!).
> CK - maybe next year?!


Sorry about this. We are soon to delete the 'call me back' option on the website because, tbh, phone calls take priority and we are so busy due to the success of the scheme, that we don't get time to go into this section.

I'll get our IT dept to do this ASAP.

Sorry again and look forward to helping you next year.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i did get my callback..... got a great price and cant fault the team.

ive added modsw and my address since and it was all not a problem and the orice didnt change which is always good


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> i did get my callback..... got a great price and cant fault the team.
> 
> ive added modsw and my address since and it was all not a problem and the orice didnt change which is always good


All part of the service!

In 2008 so far, we saved our new customers, on average, 15.5% off their BEST quote, not just their renewal price, but their BEST quote!

The scheme starts for ages 22 and over for Comprehensive cover, & 19 and over for TPF&T cover. All drivers must have held a full UK licence for at least 1 year, and to insure a 'performance' car, there must be at least 1 years experience of driving that, or similar performance cars. Unfortunately, it excludes all M (Manchester), L (Liverpool), OL (Oldham) & SK1-12 (Stockport) postcodes and Northern Ireland.

Please feel free to call us at renewal time!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Tim1 said:


> .... Unfortunately, it excludes all M (Manchester), L (Liverpool), OL (Oldham) & SK1-12 (Stockport) postcodes ...


 Sad if you live in those regions and are tarred with the general brush. Having said that, I work for a major UK on-line ticket retailer with both postal delivery and personal pick up of tickets and we wont do postal delivery to many specific postcodes in those areas simply because the fraud rate runs at >25% (UK average is ~2%). I'm surprised Tim that you are so broad on the M and L postcodes, the data we have is much tighter than that.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

The insurers did actually tinker with individual postcodes but it didn't work sadly.

I suppose 'once bitten, twice shy'.


----------



## alandamtt (Jan 13, 2008)

Was wondering does Chris Knott do Protected No Claims ?

I know i should call but its a bit late 

Alan


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

alandamtt said:


> Was wondering does Chris Knott do Protected No Claims ?
> 
> I know i should call but its a bit late
> 
> Alan


Yes, we do.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Tim1 said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > i did get my callback..... got a great price and cant fault the team.
> ...


why not northern ireland?


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Petesy said:


> Tim1 said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


Actually, the insurers have told us they have stated that NI brokers can't insure UK customers and UK brokers can't insure NI customers! Just fair play, I suppose!

Simple as that!


----------



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

johnrolfe said:


> hi try swift insurance very very reasonable rates


Got a reasonable quote from Swiftcover, is anyone here insured with them and ever had to contact/claim
off them, as they do not appear to have a tel number on their web page ?

Also they only appear to do a cover which *up to10K miles *(in the small print), what if you do more than that ?

Spoke to a broker yesterday and they didn't speak highly of swift - get what you pay for attitude

Just wondering what peoples views on them are .. ta !!


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi there, im new to this site, so welcome to all, and Am looking for a TT Mrk 1, the Car of my dreams  however I come from stockport and after reading you opening statement I'm wondering if its even worht me owning one. What are the reasons for the lack of cover in these area's. 
Many thanks Trev W


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

trev theres plenty other insurance companies that will insure you so dont be put off


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Yea I know, I'm just interested to know the reason behind there decision to exclude these areas


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

a panel of insurance will make a table based on statistic of crashes,thefts etc etc and presumably your postcode falls into the high end of the risk table


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> a panel of insurance will make a table based on statistic of crashes,thefts etc etc and presumably your postcode falls into the high end of the risk table


Correct!


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

To the point of total exclusion, wouldn't a higher premium be normal for these areas under those circumstances. after all other companies do provide cover.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

presumably no as this is probably the reason they can offer great premiums to the non high risk postcodes :wink:

i do feel sorry for ya honest


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL yea i bet. well I had a pretty good quote anyway from one of the main stream companies. advantages of gettign on a bit


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im paying £430 all inclusive protected ncb with all mods declared inicluding remap etc and on a like for like basis with mods if theres an accident,

what did you get trev?

i found direct line good untill i started modding


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

yea £430 about the same as what I was quoted from an online form, probably better doing it over the phone for a car like this i guess, especialy if its moded


----------



## kimavus (Mar 25, 2003)

hi
ive just returned to this forum after a number of years away

interestingly i have always insured with that firm and just renewed for £500 odd.

I wonder if I should have got a further reduction had i mentioned you guys?

kim


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

am i covered third party to drive any vehicle or is that an age old myth? :roll:


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> am i covered third party to drive any vehicle or is that an age old myth? :roll:


Best to check the certificate of insurance though generally it's OK for age 25+ & not in the motor trade. However don't take this as read - you have to check the certificate, or give the team a ring.


----------



## tomstanley (Jan 8, 2009)

i have to pay £1500 a year, sucks!


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

My renewal with Elephant was £650 got it for £430 with CK with all the mods, very happy, just got to do the Mrs' car now...


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi all
i paid £390 last April for my MK 1 02reg standard 225 TTC from Bell. i checked go compare at the week end and the Post office was £270 :!: :!: Mind you, i'm an old geezer(53)  
I have no mods though. Nearer the time, i will start shopping around and also check out Chris Knott.


----------



## tomstanley (Jan 8, 2009)

i'm 23, i've been driving for 2 years and cant find insurance for less thank 1.5k


----------



## daverozee (Jan 11, 2009)

Chris Knott worked for me. Had varying success on gocompare.com, but most/all had bombshells in the high excess. Chris Knott insured my 2004 3.2 Roadster, with Milltek and BNC for £560.00. Well pleased. :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

A big ... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] .. From me...

Phoned this morning..got a very competitive price...wasn,t the cheapest,but, after declaring all the mods etc, was the best for excess and cover etc...so very pleased!! And you know the age-old saying.."Cheapest isn't always best!!!"

Very polite guy on the phone who understood all about mods and cover!!

Well done Chris Knott Insurance..

Mark..


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

i dont suppose there insureing the SK area yet are they? Stockport, Manchester


----------



## TTRIS (Feb 11, 2008)

Second year of TT ownership.....
Second try with Chris Knott

Still central London. Still garaged. Sadly one year older.

More Than: 630 inc breakdown
Noel Dazely: 508 plus 49 breakdown
CONpare the Market, CONfused.com: Best 650 then 95, 980, 1100!!!

Chris Knot 465 (but no breakdown)

So CK can deliver on their promise to undercut the others. BUT for me there was something missing. ND seemed to really understand the issues whereas CK were more concerned with price.
The individuals I dealt with may have not been typical but on two calls to CK, I didn't feel they would have been the sort of people I would have wanted to deal with in the event of a claim.

Im sorry Tim, I know you will say you cant be all things to all men, and I am closer this year to joining your fold than last, but for me a little more work required at the point of contact to make an enthusiastic owner feel more special.

Tris


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi,

with regards to the below, I currently drive a clio 172 and I'm looking for my 1st TT so don't have a 1yr min (although I'm 33, I've been driving since I was 19, and have full ncd......) so would you insure me?



> All drivers must have held a full UK licence for at least 1 year, and have had at least 1 years' experience of driving a TT, or similar performance car.


Regards
G


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

TTRIS said:


> Second year of TT ownership.....
> Second try with Chris Knott
> 
> Still central London. Still garaged. Sadly one year older.
> ...


Hi Tris
I was surprised to read your comments as I have a long list of testimonials about how good are staff are at dealing with people! It's part of of my selling point when we attract new clubs!
One of the main themes is how switched on & understanding they are!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Gsedge1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> with regards to the below, I currently drive a clio 172 and I'm looking for my 1st TT so don't have a 1yr min (although I'm 33, I've been driving since I was 19, and have full ncd......) so would you insure me?
> 
> ...


Should be OK! Give the team a call!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I rang up a few weeks ago (meant to post up)

Guy on the phone was very nice, I said from start I had a quote for £780 (which is true, I now pay that). He asked a few questions and said we are going to come in around £1400 buddy.

So they were far more expensive but the guy was nice and honest and didnt ask my inside leg measurement before giving a quote, it was like talking to a mate. Impressed, bar the prices!


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Not far off renewal.

Great price again and the usual good service, I'll be staying with Chris Knott.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Just got mine for £365 from CK all singing and dancing so very happy. God you can bargain now


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

my renewal is on the 17th of april, how long till i get my renewal letter through the post??


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> my renewal is on the 17th of april, how long till i get my renewal letter through the post??


Should be any day, 3 weeks I believe is the norm.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> my renewal is on the 17th of april, how long till i get my renewal letter through the post??


Yes, usually they're sent out 21 days before renewal date.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

can i just call and get it?

can i add the missus, she is 22 and has only driven a punto??


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> can i just call and get it?
> 
> can i add the missus, she is 22 and has only driven a punto??


Yes, just give them the Customer Service team a ring.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

chris knott has given me a higher premium than last year even though i have more ncb and no points etc :?

will be giving adrian flux a ring


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> chris knott has given me a higher premium than last year even though i have more ncb and no points etc :?
> 
> will be giving adrian flux a ring


Hi Kammy
The premium has only increased by £8 and please remember you paid a deposit last year. This means that the monthly premiums are higher because there is no deposit to come off it!

(Also, you have full NCB anyway, you cannot get any higher than you had last year!).


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i just got a quote from a-plan £412 includidng direct debit charges etc

chris knott £489.

called chris knott and they will match it as long as i provide proof of quote :roll:

will be sending that on monday/tuesday


----------



## sheppyk (Mar 30, 2009)

I was with Chris Knotts (still am on old car) and they wouldn't insure me til i was 30 apparantly on my car!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> i just got a quote from a-plan £412 includidng direct debit charges etc
> 
> chris knott £489.
> 
> ...


That would make me mad. No incurance compaines will give you a quote in writting


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i am having the quote sent in the post and should be here tomorrow or so they say :roll:


----------



## alandamtt (Jan 13, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > i just got a quote from a-plan £412 includidng direct debit charges etc
> ...


The best way to get proof is apply online for insurance and then they can email you the quote or you could print screen :?
Thats what i did 

Alan


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

you dont get this feature with companies such as chris knott.... a-plan and noel dazely etc.


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

I just got a quote and it saved me £80! Well chuffed! Strangely enough, my price was £489 too (same as Kammys). How many other people are paying £489?!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

try a-plan and the ywill prob offer cheaper then give chris knott a call :wink:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> try a-plan and the ywill prob offer cheaper then give chris knott a call :wink:


A-Plan were second cheapest for me, they couldn't match Chris Knott though. Adrian Flux wanted about £40 more than Chris Knott.


----------



## flyjetz10 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi,

Why oh why is Northern Ireland excluded...this is a common thread with inurance companies & I had hoped for so much more from this cover... :?

Patrick


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

flyjetz10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Why oh why is Northern Ireland excluded...this is a common thread with inurance companies & I had hoped for so much more from this cover... :?
> 
> Patrick


Basically, the insurers have told us they have stated that, as a gentleman's agreement, NI brokers can't insure GB customers and GB brokers can't insure NI customers! Just fair play, I suppose!

Simple as that!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Hi
Just to let you know that Tim from Chris Knott Insurance is away on holiday (& then business) from 10/4/09 to 29/4/09 inclusive. This means he won't be able to respond to queries or pm's, and therefore asks that you please ring the office on 0800 917 2274 or 01580 752961 should you have any urgent questions.

They are open Monday to Friday 9am till 5pm & Saturday mornings 9am till noon. (The busiest times are Mondays, Fridays & Saturdays should you wish to avoid the rush!).

Many thanks!


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi all
i rang Chris Knott on Thursday and spoke to Martin for a quote on my MK1 02 plate 225.
He was very thorough and rang me back with a quote for £299.99(don't forget the 99p) with £200 excess  My renewal quote from Bell was £405, but i haggled them down to £346.
Blow me(so to speak :wink: ) MORE THAN rang me at home that evening and gave me a quote of £305 inc full breakdown recovery  Excess is £300, but hopefully i won't need to ever pay it.
Thanks to Chris Knott for the quote, but MORE THAN will be getting the business.
Regards
David


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

redrocketTT said:


> Hi all
> i rang Chris Knott on Thursday and spoke to Martin for a quote on my MK1 02 plate 225.
> He was very thorough and rang me back with a quote for £299.99(don't forget the 99p) with £200 excess  My renewal quote from Bell was £405, but i haggled them down to £346.
> Blow me(so to speak :wink: ) MORE THAN rang me at home that evening and gave me a quote of £305 inc full breakdown recovery  Excess is £300, but hopefully i won't need to ever pay it.
> ...


No problem.
I may be wrong but, from info gleaned from other forums, More Than do not have the same level of cover as our policies so I doubt it will be on a like for like basis. Maybe just check the cover details.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I got a quote from chris knott with mods £642 but the lady i spoke to said they will beat any quote i get and to ring back as i am a forum member?? I now have a quote from A plan which is £468 and still have a couple more to try so will prob ring you back at the end. Does annoy me a bit though, why not give your best quote straight away? Saves me on phone bills especially when you wont beat the best by much?


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

ian222 said:


> I got a quote from chris knott with mods £642 but the lady i spoke to said they will beat any quote i get and to ring back as i am a forum member?? I now have a quote from A plan which is £468 and still have a couple more to try so will prob ring you back at the end. Does annoy me a bit though, why not give your best quote straight away? Saves me on phone bills especially when you wont beat the best by much?


Hi

Thanks for the question.

Our insurers will generally allow us to undercut the best rate on our computer screens but even though there are nearly 500 products available to beat, it doesn't cover absolutely every insurance company in the UK.

This is why sometimes we have to rely on the customer to provide us with the best quote so that we can look at undercutting that.

Sometimes our computer provides the best quote & sometimes it's the customer with their renewal premium for example.

Strangely enough, on this subject, I saw a new customer of ours quote that we had saved him 50% off his renewal price so it's swings and roundabouts as they say! His end comment was 'unbelievable, to be honest'!

Our life would be a lot easier if our software house could sign up every insurer in the UK, but for some reason they don't.

Hope this helps


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well my best quote from you was £642 and was told you would beat any other quote, guess what you couldn't Noel got my money £430 exc £250. Thing is why say you will defo beat any price to me several times and then not be able to. Your quote was the highest i got. Shame i wish ins companies didnt say stuff like that just means you have to ring them back again spending more time and money.


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Most of this is bull anyway... the sales pitch is to get you to phone ..so they can try and persuade you to buy through them :roll:

i have tried all the above.. noel dazzley ..chris knott etc etc :roll: supposed forum insurers... :?

it is easier and cheaper to do it yourself using various searches.. compare the market etc etc.

tip for mods Bell will beat any of them when asked :roll:

Tom.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I feel that some clarity be thrown into this discussion, as this is getting a little sour.

The TT Forum has 2 Insurers who are respected for being competitive for insuring your cars and have insured hundreds of cars on this Forum over the years, the majority of which renew each year afterwards. While claims have been made toward beating your quote, this is subject to being a like for like policy in the first instance and subject to the companies normal terms.

Insurance is in itself a gamble. Its also very competitive, hence why there are so many companies out there, competing to get your business. This is good for you all. It also means that in some cases, policies cannot be beaten due to the companies business model (lower margin for example to buld up their customer base).

Competition is good, but always be aware of the small print.

Jae


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

taylormade-tt said:


> Most of this is bull anyway... the sales pitch is to get you to phone ..so they can try and persuade you to buy through them :roll:
> 
> i have tried all the above.. noel dazzley ..chris knott etc etc :roll: supposed forum insurers... :?
> 
> ...


Taylormade
With respect, I take it you don't work in insurance?
If your comments were true, we wouldn't be in business, the TT forum wouldn't be one of our best performers in over 150 organisations we're linked to & Bell would monopolise the market for modded cars. (The fact is that we often beat Bell's quotes though i wouldn't knock them as a company).

We want to help TT forum users and this is borne out by the fact that they are now up to 7th in our 'league table' of highest performers.

Our feedback proves this point though we can't help everyone, we appreciate that, but just because you are aggrieved maybe because we couldn't help you, I don't feel it's right that you voice untruths.


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Gents

I have just went with Chris knott. I searched the market on line, then phoned with my best quote and they beat it with better cover. very helpful and nice to deal with, cheers tim


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

chrishumes said:


> Gents
> 
> I have just went with Chris knott. I searched the market on line, then phoned with my best quote and they beat it with better cover. very helpful and nice to deal with, cheers tim


No worries, Chris. And thanks.


----------



## arifuk (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi,
I've just moved from Direct line to Chris Knots and saved £110.
I'm 42 and I'm now paying £535, full NCD + wife and Miltek exhaust - 3.2 quattro


----------



## Asher_m (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Tim,
currently 21, will be 22 in october which is when i renew (the TT was my 21st treat to myself)
Im with Direct Line paying £900, they will not let me make the slightest mod until im 25!!  
Will you be happy to concider? Also can i make the call before i turn 22?
cheers


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Asher_m said:


> Hi Tim,
> currently 21, will be 22 in october which is when i renew (the TT was my 21st treat to myself)
> Im with Direct Line paying £900, they will not let me make the slightest mod until im 25!!
> Will you be happy to concider? Also can i make the call before i turn 22?
> cheers


Yes, though we couldn't insure you till 22.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Chris Knott also wernt anywhere near cheap for me. I gave them a ring and was honest and said in 22 with a 225TTC getting quotes around 800 and the guy striaght up said you be looking 1400 with us. So yes they were pricey but the guy was honest and didnt waste my time. Thanks CK


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I don't normally complain, but I am deeply disappointed this year with my renewal quote from yourselves...

You sorted me out a lovely deal last year, and even though there was only a few pounds difference between you and ND your customer service really excelled, so I was confident in the knowledge that I had found a company that will look after me and my TT for many years (and even promoted your company to colleagues and members on here)

This year I have been quoted over £100 more than last time, even with no claims, no changes and now I'm up to 8 years PNCB, CS advised that the renewal price is it _unless_ I find another quote and we'll look into what we can do

After the waste of time 'compare' sites (to which I now get hourly phone calls from every broker under the sun) I turned to ND who immediately came in less with the quote, knocked £100 off your wanted excess, is charging less to pay it monthly and also throwing in a courtesy car

Obviously I reported this back to you and your now awaiting proof, but I really feel I shouldn't have to go through this rigmarole :?


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> I don't normally complain, but I am deeply disappointed this year with my renewal quote from yourselves...
> 
> You sorted me out a lovely deal last year, and even though there was only a few pounds difference between you and ND your customer service really excelled, so I was confident in the knowledge that I had found a company that will look after me and my TT for many years (and even promoted your company to colleagues and members on here)
> 
> ...


This doesn't sound right. Premiums hardly increase at all at renewal if no changes.

Can you please pm me your name & postcode & i'll check it out?

Many thanks.


----------



## lamby (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi,
I hope this question hasnt already been asked!

My dad bought the new TT cabrolet in 2008. I am 22 years old, been driving for 4 years, no claims and no points on my license. I was hoping to get insured on it, im home from uni only 4 months of the year as i study in America. I have had some quotes but they arent reasonable.

Could you help?


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

lamby said:


> Hi,
> I hope this question hasnt already been asked!
> 
> My dad bought the new TT cabrolet in 2008. I am 22 years old, been driving for 4 years, no claims and no points on my license. I was hoping to get insured on it, im home from uni only 4 months of the year as i study in America. I have had some quotes but they arent reasonable.
> ...


We'd struggle tbh due to your age and experience.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> I don't normally complain, but I am deeply disappointed this year with my renewal quote from yourselves...
> 
> You sorted me out a lovely deal last year, and even though there was only a few pounds difference between you and ND your customer service really excelled, so I was confident in the knowledge that I had found a company that will look after me and my TT for many years (and even promoted your company to colleagues and members on here)
> 
> ...


Hi 
The reason the premium increased is because you modified the car with an ecu upgrade & we told you at the time of the % increase!
Can you pm details of your other quote with proof if poss as we're audited. Of course our Comp policies have a courtesy car subject to availablilty.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I looked at it as... I have been paying £XX a month and now it's gone up to £XX a month, so £12 x 10 = £122 increase :?

Decided to go with Noel Dazely in the end as couldn't be bothered with fighting for a cheaper quote but many thanks for looking into it

_Will ring the office on Monday as you've taken a payment from my bank even though I cancelled the direct debit_ :lol:


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi
Just to let you know that I'm out of the office next week (20-24 July) & 24-28 August so if I'm a little tardy in replying, you'll know why!

Please continue to post your experiences on here. We've had a great year so far, taken on more staff - twice now (!) - and streamlined our system to cope better so it's good that we can help you!

One club actually complained that we had so much positive feedback/testimonials on our email, that it took them ages to open it!!!

When ringing for an insurance quote, please don't forget to quote the club name and/or reference number found either in my signature or in the original post of this thread.


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

Will give you another go this year, see if can actually get a quote from yourselves after last year "We'll give you a call back with our findings"

Still waiting for the call back!

23yrs old
4yrs NCB
1.8T Audi TT

Have my renewal price to hand also which so far no one has been able to get within £200 of :?


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> I don't normally complain, but I am deeply disappointed this year with my renewal quote from yourselves...
> 
> You sorted me out a lovely deal last year, and even though there was only a few pounds difference between you and ND your customer service really excelled, so I was confident in the knowledge that I had found a company that will look after me and my TT for many years (and even promoted your company to colleagues and members on here)
> 
> ...


Ours went up too :evil: 
phoned the renewal line armed with 4 online quotes which included less xs, free legal and car which came out much cheaper.
Guy answers the phone and i say," Hi, just had my renewal, its not very competitive so I will not be renewing, do I need to cancel and can I have a copy of proof of no claims please."
Guy responds," no problem. proof of no claims is with your renewal pack/info."
Me," er, thanks very much, bye then" asked another question about short period insurance and hung up as the conversation didnt pan out as expected

WTF, 10/10 for sales here or what :? wont be calling back

Si


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Must admit that doesn't sound like the way we work but i always find there are 2 sides to every story!

If we can't compete against a quote, then we will hold our hands up & say so but this seldom happens.

I'd like to check this out because we log calls. Can you pm me your name & postcode please?

As an aside, when the latest figures were recently released, Jae was quite amazed at how well this scheme is doing for TT owners and just how many of you we are insuring through us!

Of course, we want to make sure everything works well, hence why i want to check this out.


----------



## mantaylor (Jun 15, 2009)

Just had a quote from Chris Knott, Just wanted to praise them a little.

Unfortunately they could not help. My GF has only just got the car.It does clearly state that you must have 1 years TT experience before they will insure you. I just bought her the car for her Birthday.She is driving a Saxo at the moment.. Ha ha ha

They were friendly a polite and did try to get a good price. I will be ringing them in a years time for a quote.


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

Just a note to say thanks to Martin at Chris Knott, I have some pressing urgent circumstances to get my insurance sorted quickly, for a LHD TT, as everyone else seems to want to run away from it now. Even my previous insurer was pushing me away, well it felt like it! Rang last night just before they closed but all lines were busy, left a message with a secretary and she said someone will call back. Thought no more of it - first thing Martin calls me, nice chap on the phone. Went through all details as per, but couldnt find my TT model as its an import, sorted the quote, checked with underwriters and docs in the post already!
If the doc arrive tomorrow (as im going away at the weekend) he will get 10/10! If not......????? 
He even called me a few mins later to say everything has gone in the early post.

Good man.

Keep it up and if his bosses read this, pass on my regards for a good mornings work.

Antonio


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

allthewayfromspain said:


> Just a note to say thanks to Martin at Chris Knott, I have some pressing urgent circumstances to get my insurance sorted quickly, for a LHD TT, as everyone else seems to want to run away from it now. Even my previous insurer was pushing me away, well it felt like it! Rang last night just before they closed but all lines were busy, left a message with a secretary and she said someone will call back. Thought no more of it - first thing Martin calls me, nice chap on the phone. Went through all details as per, but couldnt find my TT model as its an import, sorted the quote, checked with underwriters and docs in the post already!
> If the doc arrive tomorrow (as im going away at the weekend) he will get 10/10! If not......?????
> He even called me a few mins later to say everything has gone in the early post.
> 
> ...


I've passed it on to his manager! Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## markfoyle (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi all,

I called Chris Knott Insurance last week and was wel impressed with the service and savings. They have offered me a FAR better deal than Churchill ever did. Thanks very much Kim @ Chris Knott!

I'd certainly recommend

Mark


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

My renewal is due at the end of the month and I phoned Chris Knott yesterday for a quote.

Found they were very helpful and came back with a very competitive quote.

One thing I found strange is that they couldn't / wouldn't provide me with written confirmation via fax or email of this quote and only a reference number.

Tim, can you answer why this isn't allowed?

Everyone else who I've had quotes from were more than willing to send me confirmation via email

Thanks

Dan


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

DPG said:


> My renewal is due at the end of the month and I phoned Chris Knott yesterday for a quote.
> 
> Found they were very helpful and came back with a very competitive quote.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan

It's because a lot of other insurers copy our quotes, nothing more sinister than that!
You always get the quote in writing when you take out the insurance and of course you have the 14 day cooling off period.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry Tim, not a DIg at your company as they are mostly the same. But I hate companies that dont do this. We all know the reason is becasue you want it to show to another as they "garentee" to beat it with a written quote knowing full well most incurance companies wont do it. Its a real pain in the backside !


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

phoned CK yesterday for the first time. good service and competitive quote given.

to test quote tried go compare and moneysupermarket and both came up with Bell Ins offering better figures. only problem I have is that I have a 1999 180 LHD import and the sites cannot supply the exact model because the drop down window does not offer FWD option so will have to phone to speak to them.

anyone else out there with similar problem and a good company to recommend?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

whats the youngest u guys will insure? ill b 20 when my insurance is up for renewal next year :roll:


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

luap said:


> phoned CK yesterday for the first time. good service and competitive quote given.
> 
> to test quote tried go compare and moneysupermarket and both came up with Bell Ins offering better figures. only problem I have is that I have a 1999 180 LHD import and the sites cannot supply the exact model because the drop down window does not offer FWD option so will have to phone to speak to them.


That means it is not comparable to our quote as we have the right car & they don't!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

dzTT said:


> whats the youngest u guys will insure? ill b 20 when my insurance is up for renewal next year :roll:


Afraid it's 22 for Comp cover (19 for TPFT).


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Alright. Thanks for that. will probably still come for a quote for F&T nearer the time


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Please don't forget to ring us if you have received your car insurance renewal through.

People insuring with us in the first 6 months of this year made an average recorded saving of £60.02 off their BEST quote.

In July, we had our 3rd best month ever in 26 years of trading.

Earlier this month, we recorded our best ever weekly figures from the forums.

We have taken on more staff to cope with demand.

This scheme has been set up for you as a community so we can provide the discounts on your other cars as well!

Please ring 0800 917 2274 or 01580 752961 if ringing by mobile, and don't forget to mention the club name/reference number.


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

Just beat my renewal price by £200 :mrgreen: Think its most likely ill be taking out a policy with you!


----------



## n80nag (Apr 19, 2009)

Beat my best quote by over £100, my business is with you now.

Does look like a really good policy too, with lower excess in all areas


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Just to say how pleased I am with Chris Knott insurance, by far the cheapest for me and now my wife and daughter are with them too. Just rang in today to add my latest mods to my policy which never changes the premium unless I increase the BHP on the car. This is a great feature of the policy, I love adding bits to the car and to know I can do that with no hassle is great!

Tim, out of interest are their set bands you can increase BHP to without an increase in premium? Do you have ranges that you can increase between and if you go over a certain BHP then that incurs an increase in premium? I think this would be good information to have for many forum members.

Great service, keep it up


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

TT Ade said:


> Just to say how pleased I am with Chris Knott insurance, by far the cheapest for me and now my wife and daughter are with them too. Just rang in today to add my latest mods to my policy which never changes the premium unless I increase the BHP on the car. This is a great feature of the policy, I love adding bits to the car and to know I can do that with no hassle is great!
> 
> Tim, out of interest are their set bands you can increase BHP to without an increase in premium? Do you have ranges that you can increase between and if you go over a certain BHP then that incurs an increase in premium? I think this would be good information to have for many forum members.
> 
> Great service, keep it up


Hi Ade
Thanks for the kind comments. We try our best!

Re the bhp bands, there are no set categories tbh. Each case is taken on its own merits.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> > Just to say how pleased I am with Chris Knott insurance, by far the cheapest for me and now my wife and daughter are with them too. Just rang in today to add my latest mods to my policy which never changes the premium unless I increase the BHP on the car. This is a great feature of the policy, I love adding bits to the car and to know I can do that with no hassle is great!
> ...


Cheers, Tim. At least that is good to know.


----------



## bobclive (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi all,

I have a TT and a Mini cooper, Our mini is just a few weeks old, we had a few extras put on the Mini, chrome side indicators, cooper S chrome petrol cap, cooper S spoiler and 17 inch wheels, when we obtained our insurance quote our insurer wanted an extra 80 pounds to include the spoiler, what a cheek, we went elsewhere and kept quite.

Rob.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

There is no doubting the success of our insurance scheme and we do thank all of you for ringing us.
However, we are often asked about online quoting.

The scheme is such that it is impossible to quote online but we have an idea!

We prefer people to ring us for a quote but if you're car insurance renewal is due within the next 21 days, please feel free to complete the questions below, then copy & paste, then email to [email protected], who will contact you with the quote.

The scheme starts for ages 22 and over for Comprehensive cover (though 25 for some cars), & 19 and over for TPF&T cover, and you must have at least 1 year's NCB (unless you have NCB on a second car or a company car letter to state at least 1 year's claim free driving).

All drivers must have held a full UK licence for at least 1 year, and to insure a 'performance' car, there must be at least 1 years experience of driving that, or similar performance cars. Unfortunately, the scheme is not competitive on all M - Manchester, L - Liverpool, OL - Oldham & SK1-12 - Stockport postcodes and excludes Northern Ireland.

1.WE WILL ONLY QUOTE IF YOUR CAR INSURANCE RENEWAL DATE IS WITHIN 21 DAYS OF THE DATE OF YOUR EMAIL,
2.PLEASE ANSWER EVERY QUESTION BELOW,
3.COPY & PASTE ALL THE TEXT FROM 'NAME OF CLUB' DOWN TO THE BOTTOM
4.EMAIL THIS TO [email protected]
5.WE WILL RING YOU BACK WITH THE QUOTE. (IF YOU HAVEN'T HEARD ANYTHING WITHIN 24 HOURS, PLEASE RING US AS WE INTEND TO LEAVE MESSAGES & SEND EMAILS SAYING WE HAVE TRIED TO CONTACT YOU).

Here you go - (if at all possible, can you reply in CAPITALS and different font/colour please?)

NAME OF CLUB : TT FORUM
CLUB REFERENCE NUMBER: 799

Full name of policyholder (inc Mr/Mrs/Miss/Ms)

Home postcode

Mobile number

Daytime number

Vehicle registration number

Make & full model of car

CC

Year of manufacture

Value of car

Registered Keeper
Registered Owner

Where vehicle kept overnight

Number of seats

Date of purchase of car
(If less than 12 months ownership, please
give details of previous cars owned)

Immobiliser fitted

Modifications

RHD or LHD

Cover required (Comprehensive or TPFT)

Renewal date

Years NCB that is available to use on this policy
(NCB lapsed 2+ years ago and NCB earned as a named driver is not acceptable)

Protected bonus required if full NCB - yes or no

Who is driving
For ALL drivers -

Male or female

Date of birth

How long lived in UK

How long held a full UK licence

Occupation plus any part time jobs

Business nature of your job

Employed or self-employed

Marital status

Total miles per annum

Use of car - commuting or business use
If business use (if so, what specifically)

Homeowner

Any claims fault or non fault within 5 years
Please give circumstances including approx costs, which policy the claim was on and what happened

Any convictions within 5 years
Please give code (eg SP30), date of conviction, fine, ban

Disabilities notified to DVLA

How many cars in family

Postcode where car kept overnight

Renewal quote
Total renewal excess (inc voluntary & compulsory)
Which insurer

Best quote
Total excess (inc voluntary & compulsory)
Which insurer

(Proof will be needed of quotes as we are audited by the insurers. This can
be in the form of renewal notices, internet log in details and reference numbers).


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

That's neat, good idea.


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi All,

got my 225 coupe covered by Chris Knott last week, And there price and service was very good.


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Another [smiley=thumbsup.gif] for Chris Knott insurance.

Just changed and got efficient friendly service, a great price and also mod friendly... so far (for the exhaust & lowered suspension) :!:

Thanks Dan
Rich


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

anyone know a specialist Mod covering insurerer who will cover the stockport postcode's
I'm assuming chris not's statement of nocover on stockport 1 -12- includes all numbers inbetween :roll:


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Gentle nudge, just trying to find some resonable insurance, before commiting to the blue flame group buy deal. Cheers T


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Please don't forget to ring us if your car insurance renewal is due in November. (You can also email us (see separate thread) if you can't ring Mon-Fri 9am-5pm or Sat morning 9am-noon).

From September onwards, we were given increased targets of attaining an extra 25% worth of business on already six figure sums (overall written premium) for new customers.

In both September & October, we have achieved this!
(The target set for renewal retention was also accomplished!).

This shows that, because of both our prices & customer service at new quoting stage & at renewal, surely it's worth a (free) call to get a quote?

0800 917 2274 or if phoning by mobile, 01580 752961, though not free. (Please make sure you fulfil the criteria so we can quote!).


----------



## weldy32 (Sep 16, 2009)

Got my insurance sorted today! Excellent to deal with with Chris Knott! Very Friendly and Extreamly helpful!! Saved a Packet!!!!! :roll:


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

We're pleased to announce the launch of Chris Knott Breakdown Cover to our car club/forum partners.

This high-quality, reliable cover is a fraction of the cost of RAC or AA cover and offers more benefits.

The price for full UK breakdown cover is £54.50 and major benefits include:
•	Mechanical breakdown cover 
•	Recovery home or original destination if repairs cannot be carried out at roadside 
•	Accident or vandalism cover 
•	Fire, theft or attempted theft cover 
•	Flat battery, loss or breakage of keys cover 
•	Lack of fuel cover 
•	Accidental damage to tyres cover including punctures for motorcycles 
•	SMS text messaging service to mobile phone callers advising them of ETA of our operator 
All the above benefits are available under the "Home Start" cover if the breakdown occurs at the Customer's home.

Please see http://www.ckinsurance.co.uk/docs/Chris ... akdown.pdf for full details.

Cover is available at your breakdown renewal (which means you don't even have to be insured with us!) or to run in-line with your Chris Knott car insurance renewal date, and is underwritten by Brit Insurance Ltd.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

There is no doubting the success of our insurance scheme and we do thank all of you for ringing us.
However, we are often asked about online quoting.

The scheme is such that it is impossible to quote online but we have an idea!

We prefer people to ring us for a quote but if you're car insurance renewal is due within the next 21 days, please feel free to complete the questions below, then copy & paste, then email to [email protected], who will contact you with the quote.

The scheme starts for ages 22 and over for Comprehensive cover (though 25 for some cars), & 19 and over for TPF&T cover, and you must have at least 1 year's NCB (unless you have NCB on a second car or a company car letter to state at least 1 year's claim free driving).

All drivers must have held a full UK licence for at least 1 year, and to insure a 'performance' car, there must be at least 1 years experience of driving that, or similar performance cars. Unfortunately, the scheme is not competitive on all M - Manchester, L - Liverpool, OL - Oldham & SK1-12 - Stockport postcodes and excludes Northern Ireland.

1.WE WILL ONLY QUOTE IF YOUR CAR INSURANCE RENEWAL DATE IS WITHIN 21 DAYS OF THE DATE OF YOUR EMAIL,
2.PLEASE ANSWER EVERY QUESTION BELOW,
3.COPY & PASTE ALL THE TEXT FROM 'NAME OF CLUB' DOWN TO THE BOTTOM
4.EMAIL THIS TO [email protected]
5.WE WILL RING YOU BACK WITH THE QUOTE. (IF YOU HAVEN'T HEARD ANYTHING WITHIN 24 HOURS, PLEASE RING US AS WE INTEND TO LEAVE MESSAGES & SEND EMAILS SAYING WE HAVE TRIED TO CONTACT YOU).

Here you go - (if at all possible, can you reply in CAPITALS and different font/colour please?)

NAME OF CLUB : TT FORUM
CLUB REFERENCE NUMBER: 799

Full name of policyholder (inc Mr/Mrs/Miss/Ms)

Home postcode

Mobile number

Daytime number

Vehicle registration number

Make & full model of car

CC

Year of manufacture

Value of car

Registered Keeper
Registered Owner

Where vehicle kept overnight

Number of seats

Date of purchase of car
(If less than 12 months ownership, please
give details of previous cars owned)

Immobiliser fitted

Modifications

RHD or LHD

Cover required (Comprehensive or TPFT)

Renewal date

Years NCB that is available to use on this policy
(NCB lapsed 2+ years ago and NCB earned as a named driver is not acceptable)

Protected bonus required if full NCB - yes or no

Who is driving
For ALL drivers -

Male or female

Date of birth

How long lived in UK

How long held a full UK licence

Occupation plus any part time jobs

Business nature of your job

Employed or self-employed

Marital status

Total miles per annum

Use of car - commuting or business use
If business use (if so, what specifically)

Homeowner

Any claims fault or non fault within 5 years
Please give circumstances including approx costs, which policy the claim was on and what happened

Any convictions within 5 years
Please give code (eg SP30), date of conviction, fine, ban

Disabilities notified to DVLA

How many cars in family

Postcode where car kept overnight

Renewal quote
Total renewal excess (inc voluntary & compulsory)
Which insurer

Best quote
Total excess (inc voluntary & compulsory)
Which insurer

(Proof will be needed of quotes as we are audited by the insurers. This can
be in the form of renewal notices, internet log in details and reference numbers).


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

"Proof will be needed of quotes as we are audited by the insurers. This can
be in the form of renewal notices, internet log in details and reference numbers)."

Thats great news. I used to hate trying to prove this. Well done!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

We have just announced plans to move to much larger premises from 1st March 2010. Existing customers will be notified in due course but this is all due to the success of our insurance scheme as we look to expand.

This year we took on 50% more staff in our New Business team just to cope with demand and as more people hear about the scheme and contact us, we will look to continue to increase our numbers so as to maintain the positive feedback we receive.

We have already hit November's target with a week still to go so again thank you to those who have rung us for a quote.

I'd ask that anyone coming up for renewal (including family) within the next 21 days to please give us a ring on 0800 917 2274 or 01580 752961 by mobile (as cheaper).

Please mention the club name/reference number and don't forget our car breakdown policy at £54.50 for full UK cover. I announced this on the site a few weeks ago and it has generated quite a lot of interest already.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Explanation of phone system changes
to improve call handling.

Just to let you know that we'll shortly be improving our phone system so that you'll find out sooner if all our operators are busy. This rarely happens now as we've added more staff but this is for the odd occasions when it may do.

At the moment, if the whole quoting team is engaged, customers get through to a receptionist who takes down a phone number and we call the customer back. The downside is that, when we ring back, it's either not convenient for them to talk or we get voicemail.

So to improve things and increase your chances of getting through to us first time, we'll no longer take down numbers for call-backs. Rather than keeping you holding, we'll tell you earlier that we're busy and ask you to call back when it's most convenient to you.

That'll save your time and your phone bill (unless you're already saving by using our 0800 number) and we'll be able to handle more calls first time round because we won't have quote staff tied up ringing other customers back.

We'll monitor how well it works over the coming weeks and make any changes as necessary.


----------



## bluey-uk (Jul 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Explanation of phone system changes
> 
> So to improve things and increase your chances of getting through to us first time, we'll no longer take down numbers for call-backs. Rather than keeping you holding, we'll tell you earlier that we're busy and ask you to call back when it's most convenient to you.
> 
> ...


Just rang to get a quote ! all lines busy, lady took my number though ? but still not heard anything, ps cover runs out at midnight [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

bluey-uk said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Explanation of phone system changes
> ...


Of course what you've not copied from my post is that this sytem will soon be implemented! :wink: 
I've only posted today to give people fair warning!

If you haven't heard anything from us by 3pm, please pm me your name & number.


----------



## maxpaul (Jul 1, 2009)

I phoned today for a quote on my TTR in the misses name she has 2 years NCB
Spoke to Kim was helpful and agreed to price match or beat a quote I had from confussed .com if I could get a printout from the insurer not the Confussed web site. She said best price would be £280 against Admiral quote at £341 she said they would never stick with the quote given on the confussed site but she needed the quote from Admiral themselves.
So phoned admiral and gave them the ref number they agreed the quote at £341 which was good news then we went through the quote and I asked how much extra it would be if I was a named driver on the policy as I have company insurance for my company car and it would be nice if i didnt have to use that for the small amount of time i drive her car.
They quoted me £255!! when I asked why it was less they said that often happens.
So went with them and paid over the phone.
I think Chris Knott shot themselfs in the foot they should have quoted me best price up front and they would have got my business.

Maxpaul TTR


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

maxpaul said:


> I phoned today for a quote on my TTR in the misses name she has 2 years NCB
> Spoke to Kim was helpful and agreed to price match or beat a quote I had from confussed .com if I could get a printout from the insurer not the Confussed web site. She said best price would be £280 against Admiral quote at £341 she said they would never stick with the quote given on the confussed site but she needed the quote from Admiral themselves.
> So phoned admiral and gave them the ref number they agreed the quote at £341 which was good news then we went through the quote and I asked how much extra it would be if I was a named driver on the policy as I have company insurance for my company car and it would be nice if i didnt have to use that for the small amount of time i drive her car.
> They quoted me £255!! when I asked why it was less they said that often happens.
> ...


Hi

Firstly I'd always say check the small print with 'internet' companies (including compulsory excesses in particular) and also feedback regarding customer service (especially claims) from other forums for the particular company you are going with. 
As I view the forums most days, I often see the same companies coming up with gripes & groans about them.

In terms of our quoting, our insurers will generally allow us to undercut the best rate on our computer screens but even though there are nearly 500 products available to beat, it doesn't cover absolutely every insurance company in the UK.

This is why sometimes we have to rely on the customer to provide us with the best quote so that we can look at undercutting that.

Sometimes our computer provides the best quote & sometimes it's the customer with their renewal premium for example.

Strangely enough, on this subject, I saw a new customer of ours quote that we had saved him 50% off his renewal price so it's swings and roundabouts as they say! His end comment was 'unbelievable, to be honest'!

Our life would be a lot easier if our software house could sign up every insurer in the UK, but for some reason they don't.

Hope this helps!


----------



## maxpaul (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the comment I did check all the small print as regards Excess which is the same at £350 and the hire car situation its the fact that we saved a lot of money by adding another named driver, you would have thought the risk would have increased. Your policy would not allow my partner to be insured unless she was the registared keeper and I did not want to add another name to the V5 after all it is the same address. Dont get me wrong your office gave a good service but the initial quote was worse than 6 others I had had.
Her existing ins co had made a mistake and although we had been with them for two years the had underwritten the car as a coupe when it was a roadster and they dont cover convertables!! They back tracked very quickly when I advised them that that policy had covered her MGF MercedesSLK and a BMWZ3 all convertables.

Paul TTR


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Just as a matter of interest, when I look at the number of people who have called us from this forum and compare that to the number of forum users, it is quite a low percentage.

I realise that some people don't meet the criteria but we have broken records quite often this year in terms of income showing that this scheme is successful when people do ring us. In fact, we're on target for it being one of the best years we've ever had in 26 years of trading.

My question is why aren't more people calling us on here? Just curious!


----------



## k31ron (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Chris

I submitted an email request to pete for a quote wednesday lunchtime, still no word, whats the usual turnaround time? would like to get it sorted pre-xmas. (also emailed ND at the same time - got back to me within couple of hours).

cheers


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi
Just to let you know I'm taking a (well-earned?!) rest over Christmas!

From today, I am only in on 23/12 but then off till 4/1/10 so won't be able to answer insurance-related questions on here till then.

Of course, the office will still be open each day except the 'Bank Holidays', Christmas Eve, New Years Eve, Saturday afternoons & Sundays - 0800 917 2274 or 01580 752961 if ringing by mobile.

The claims department is manned 24 hours a day and the claims helpline number can be found on your Certificate of Insurance & policy booklet.

Have a good Christmas and a peaceful New Year.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

k31ron said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> I submitted an email request to pete for a quote wednesday lunchtime, still no word, whats the usual turnaround time?
> 
> cheers


Hi
It's being done right now! Sorry about that.


----------



## k31ron (Jul 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi
> It's being done right now! Sorry about that.


thanks Chris, was rung up shortly after your post. unfortunalty the the quote was more expensive then my renewal figure from esure so will probably stick with them, but thanks for the help.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi
As with most people, we have been affected by the snow but most of our staff are in now though it took some time. We are due more snow in our location in the next few days but as half our staff are fairly local anyway, this shouldn't be a problem.

I'll let you know however if there are any significant changes re staffing!

UPDATE - JUST BEEN TOLD WE ARE SHUTTING AT 3.30PM TODAY - WEDNESDAY 6TH JANUARY!


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

I posted this in the main forum but I guess I should have posted here really so here goes.

Like many folks on here I have my car insurance with CK because it was a good price, so much so that I have my wife and daughter's car insurance with them too. Well as we all know price is only half the equation, the service after an accident is what you don't truly find out about until you have been unfortunate enough to have one.

My daughter was involved in an accident this morning and I have to say that Chris Knott have been nothing short of fantastic in the way they have handled this. From dealing with my daughter who was in shock when she called, through to follow up calls and keeping her informed of the progress too sorting out a hire car and the legal side of things.

So a big thanks to CK for their service and consideration. Cheers!


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> im 28 5 years ncb, no points and i paid 439 :?
> 
> great price


I am 28, with 6 years NCB, no points and I was quoted today £635 :?

Why such a big difference?

I know the quote that KammyTT mentioned was Jun 2008 but I dont see any reason for being quoted almost 50% more.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

GreekTT said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > im 28 5 years ncb, no points and i paid 439 :?
> ...


The first thing that 'stares out' at me is your area.


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

I understand the area issue, but I believe that its a huge difference!!!

But for a weekend car with only 5,000 miles per year it is still too much. If I can't find anything cheaper I won't have any choice but pay this kind of money.

Last year I paid £480 with Admiral but they are quite cheeky. They said that it was £760 and the reduction was due to the fact that they accepted my 5 years NCB and redeemed me for the first year that they didn't include it.

This year with more years NCB they quoted £780 but when I said that this is too much (£300 more than last year) they reduced it to £713... still too much so I started looking around.


----------



## flyhigh1 (Dec 10, 2009)

well i am 40, 9 years protected no claims, chris knot wont insure me because i live in manchester..
i live in a nice part of manchester , have never had a car stolen, the car lives on a drive , 21000 miles in 5 years..
£ 700 is the cheapist i can get with esure, where do all the youngsters with relativley new licences get there cheap insurance from... 
and when people talk about areas, i live in a village where everybody knows everybody, and have done all my life,
i dont know anybody who has had a car stole for about ten years,
what you say Chris...


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Tim , I have just send a PM to you!!!

Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Sent a PM over a week ago which hasn't been responded [smiley=bigcry.gif]

:x

Just sent my info to Peter, lets hope you can quote me happy


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

shell said:


> Sent a PM over a week ago which hasn't been responded [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> :x
> 
> Just sent my info to Peter, lets hope you can quote me happy


Hi Shell
Sorry about that but i can remember replying back to you !
Have sent another pm to you.


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

GreekTT said:


> Tim , I have just send a PM to you!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris.


Just an update on the issue....

I got a quote from Noel Dazely for £590, full compr.

I sent it to Chris Knott and provided me with a new quote of £550. So I got my car insured with Chris Knott. Thanks for the lowest quote guys!!!

Still, If you allow me to make a comment on your practices, I have the following comments:

1) Why don't you give a competitive quote from the beginning rather than having the clients providing a WRITTEN proof of other insurers' quotes for you to beat?

2) It seems a bit unprofessional to me for a client first to pay for the insurance over the phone and THEN sending the paperwork to be signed. I am pretty sure it should be the other way around. The client should get the paperwork, read it thoroughly and then sign the policy and pay for it.

Anyway, I got a cheaper quote and I am happy with that. I just wanted to make a couple of comments.

Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

GreekTT said:


> GreekTT said:
> 
> 
> > Tim , I have just send a PM to you!!!
> ...


That's great, glad we could help.

Now to answer your points -

1.Our insurers will generally allow us to undercut the best rate on our computer screens but even though there are nearly 500 products available to beat, it doesn't cover absolutely every insurance company in the UK.

This is why sometimes we have to rely on the customer to provide us with the best quote so that we can look at undercutting that.

Sometimes our computer provides the best quote & sometimes it's the customer with their renewal premium for example.

Strangely enough, on this subject, today I saw a new customer of ours quote that we had saved him 50% off his renewal price so it's swings and roundabouts as they say! His end comment was 'unbelievable, to be honest'!

Our life would be a lot easier if our software house could sign up every insurer in the UK, but for some reason they don't.

Hope this helps!

2.It's how it worked for years. Tbh, I don't know any other insurer who would cover you without receiving payment first.


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Tim.

On the second point, I was not expecting for the company to cover me before paying. I was just expecting that I would be given all the paperwork for me to review before actually commiting to the policy and paying.

Thanks again for the low price. As you have understood I didn't mean bad to the company!!!


----------



## speajc (Jan 25, 2010)

I rang Chris Knott on friday after getting my cheapest quote (via a variety of comparison sites which all gave very similar results) from Admiral for £402 (I actually ended up paying £411 with Admiral to reduce the voluntary excess to only £100 and compulsory to £150). I was previously with Privilege having paid £416 last January.

The best quote Chris Knott could provide was over £800 !!! (I think it was 815 although was in such shock I didn't even bother to write it down!). That is unbelievable and CONSIDERABLY MORE than most of my other quotes. I'm 35 years old, been driving for 17 years, not one single point or traffic offense and one minor NO FAULT claim over two years ago (some idiot rolled into the back of my previous car at a round-about and broke my back bumper). I live in a good postcode area and have a dull (good insurance quote wise) job.

Not the slightest bit competitive.... Other quotes were: Swift £438, Elephant £480, Endsliegh £586, Esure £596, Smart People Budget £597, Barclays £600, Yes £601, HSBC £614, ibuyeco £614, Virgin Money £625, Egg £665, Sainbury's Finance £698, Autotrader £705, Tesco Value £706, Express Insurance £715, Octogan £715, Dial direct £722


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

speajc said:


> I rang Chris Knott on friday after getting my cheapest quote (via a variety of comparison sites which all gave very similar results) from Admiral for £402 (I actually ended up paying £411 with Admiral to reduce the voluntary excess to only £100 and compulsory to £150). I was previously with Privilege having paid £416 last January.
> 
> The best quote Chris Knott could provide was over £800 !!! (I think it was 815 although was in such shock I didn't even bother to write it down!). That is unbelievable and CONSIDERABLY MORE than most of my other quotes. I'm 35 years old, been driving for 17 years, not one single point or traffic offense and one minor NO FAULT claim over two years ago (some idiot rolled into the back of my previous car at a round-about and broke my back bumper). I live in a good postcode area and have a dull (good insurance quote wise) job.
> 
> Not the slightest bit competitive.... Other quotes were: Swift £438, Elephant £480, Endsliegh £586, Esure £596, Smart People Budget £597, Barclays £600, Yes £601, HSBC £614, ibuyeco £614, Virgin Money £625, Egg £665, Sainbury's Finance £698, Autotrader £705, Tesco Value £706, Express Insurance £715, Octogan £715, Dial direct £722


There will be a reason we couldn't quote you on the scheme. Could you pm me your name & postcode & I'll check?


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

speajc said:


> I rang Chris Knott on friday after getting my cheapest quote (via a variety of comparison sites which all gave very similar results) from Admiral for £402 (I actually ended up paying £411 with Admiral to reduce the voluntary excess to only £100 and compulsory to £150). I was previously with Privilege having paid £416 last January.
> 
> The best quote Chris Knott could provide was over £800 !!! (I think it was 815 although was in such shock I didn't even bother to write it down!). That is unbelievable and CONSIDERABLY MORE than most of my other quotes. I'm 35 years old, been driving for 17 years, not one single point or traffic offense and one minor NO FAULT claim over two years ago (some idiot rolled into the back of my previous car at a round-about and broke my back bumper). I live in a good postcode area and have a dull (good insurance quote wise) job.
> 
> Not the slightest bit competitive.... Other quotes were: Swift £438, Elephant £480, Endsliegh £586, Esure £596, Smart People Budget £597, Barclays £600, Yes £601, HSBC £614, ibuyeco £614, Virgin Money £625, Egg £665, Sainbury's Finance £698, Autotrader £705, Tesco Value £706, Express Insurance £715, Octogan £715, Dial direct £722


Thanks for the pm. Yes, it's because for your specific postcode, the car must be kept off road overnight on our scheme. Thought there must be a reason as we are insuring so many people on here!
Sorry.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the pm. Yes, it's because for your specific postcode, the car must be kept off road overnight on our scheme. Thought there must be a reason as we are insuring so many people on here!
> Sorry.


Shell's car is kept off the road at night, garaged, not used during the week, not used for commuting & you still managed to give her an absolutely rediculous quote of £2.4k !!!!!

Lee


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

shell said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the pm. Yes, it's because for your specific postcode, the car must be kept off road overnight on our scheme. Thought there must be a reason as we are insuring so many people on here!
> ...


If she finds another quote of £300, they will beat it. That's how they work.

To be honest, another insurance company was pretty pissed off when I told them that I got a better quote from Chris Knott and they told me that that's the way the work. The quote something ridiculous (I think I got quoted initially £1,800) and after I searched around they dropped it to £550 which is what I paid for my current policy.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

shell said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the pm. Yes, it's because for your specific postcode, the car must be kept off road overnight on our scheme. Thought there must be a reason as we are insuring so many people on here!
> ...


Yes but she lives in one of the postcodes excluded from the scheme! I replied to this effect elsewhere in case you didn't realise this.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected] said:
> ...


But the car doesnt live where she does so why should it matter!!??

Lee


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks to all who have rung us for a quote.

We have just calculated the figures for 2009 and they show that the average recorded saving we made for our new customers last year was 12.5% off their BEST quote so it's certainly worth a call!

We consistently average over 80% renewal retention as well (December was 84%!) so people are happy at renewal as well!

0800 917 2274 or 01580 752961 until 1/3/10 then 01424 200477.


----------



## pij (Jan 30, 2010)

Would be intersted in what you guys could do for me...

will have to do a quote

Am with swiftcover and I pay £360!!!


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Just added my Mishimoto induction kit and new grills to the policy, quick, hassle free and best of all no extra cash to pay!

Due for renewal in April, can't see me going anywhere else .


----------



## merlie (Jan 19, 2010)

Any reason why I cant get a quote online ?


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

merlie said:


> Any reason why I cant get a quote online ?


The scheme is so bespoke that it's impossible to do this I'm afraid.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

There's so much more to the Chris Knott Insurance scheme than just the car insurance&#8230;

Check out our well-stacked home insurance deals for members of this forum.

Chris Knott Home Insurance offers you loads of benefits included as standard and could still save you money.

And, if you already have your car/cars insured with us, there are extra discounts available.

See http://www.ckinsurance.co.uk/docs/Chris ... urance.pdf for details.

Call us FREE on 0800 917 2274 for your no-obligation quote - remember to quote your unique club/forum code.


----------



## hasoon0 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi

im 20 years old, you stated in your discription that you cover drivers above 19 on Third party. However somebody has asked you if you would cover him at the age of 20 and you replied no. alittle confused, do you not cover 20 year olds on third party?


----------



## James (Apr 4, 2009)

I have just rang up for a quote on my TT 180 / No modifications / 2000 reg / 4000 miles per year / no points or convictions. I was told you only start quoting from the age of 25 on this car.

I was wondering why this is?


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

hasoon0 said:


> Hi
> 
> im 20 years old, you stated in your discription that you cover drivers above 19 on Third party. However somebody has asked you if you would cover him at the age of 20 and you replied no. alittle confused, do you not cover 20 year olds on third party?


Hi
I asked the manager in that dept and it is true we cover people of your age but each 'risk profile' is based on it's own merits. Feel free to pm me your details and i can check.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

James said:


> I have just rang up for a quote on my TT 180 / No modifications / 2000 reg / 4000 miles per year / no points or convictions. I was told you only start quoting from the age of 25 on this car.
> 
> I was wondering why this is?


Hi James
I've pm'd you the reason why we can't quote for you.

We can quote for people under 25 on TT's however.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Will be calling on monday to see what you can do for me.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

And the answer is ......................................................

nothing 

Wrong postcode apparently Doh!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Matt B said:


> And the answer is ......................................................
> 
> nothing
> 
> Wrong postcode apparently Doh!


Sorry. Please check the postcode limits on my initial post.


----------



## hasoon0 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Tim

You mentioned in your insurance description that you cover people ages 19 and above on third party, is that true? if so, going to need to buy a policy asap, i am 20 years old.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

hasoon0 said:


> Hi Tim
> 
> You mentioned in your insurance description that you cover people ages 19 and above on third party, is that true? if so, going to need to buy a policy asap, i am 20 years old.


Yes, 19+ for TPFT cover & 22+ for Comp cover.


----------



## Dapadonkila (Feb 28, 2010)

Im well happy, cheapest quote i could find any where £887. Chris Knott - £789 fully comp in a not so good area.

Speak to Gordon...

All the best,

Colin - 07507 580 580


----------



## Howard (May 7, 2002)

Saved £300 against my renewal with Direct Line for my modded TT. The excess was also £400 lower. 

It was very easy to run through the quote process as they are aware of the mods available.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Please note that we have moved to modern premises in Hastings, East Sussex, specifically designed around the current and future needs of the business and considering the fact that we have taken on quite a few more staff.
The new postal details for Chris Knott Insurance will be:
Chris Knott Insurance
5th Floor
Cavendish House
Breeds Place
Hastings
East Sussex
TN34 3AA

Our quote line number won't change - you can still call us FREE on 0800 917 2274 for your no-obligation quote - remember to quote your unique club/forum code (mobiles can call 01424 200477).

As well as new premises, we have recently invested heavily in technology that will reduce the amount of paper we use and store. The overall aim of these improvements is to enhance operations and therefore offer members an even better service.


----------



## drummachine (May 28, 2005)

Hi,

My renewal is due in 2 weeks so i will be giving Chris Knott a call. Could you answer a question though?

My TT is my daily driver but im very close to buying polo tdi as a daily drive and using the TT for weekends. What is the best option as its quite confusing. Would i have to start a seperate policy with the polo with 0 no claims? (currently have 3 and im 24)

Thanks

Chris


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi

Although on average nearly 1 in every 2 people who get a quote from us take out a policy, the number of people who ring us is quite low compared to the amount of registered users.

I realise that there are certain age and postcode limitations as stated in my original post in this thread (which are there to protect the scheme for the majority due to the high claims loss ratio's within these categories) but I would encourage you to give us a call if your car (or home, breakdown) insurance is due.

Our reputation hopefully precedes us based on the amount of grateful comments received.

Please ring free on 0800 917 2274 (mobiles can ring 01424 200477) and just state the club reference number found in my signature below, or in my original post.


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Another happy Chris Knott customer here. Thanks.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

lazerjules said:


> Another happy Chris Knott customer here. Thanks.


Excellent!


----------



## jon-phillips (Apr 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hi
> 
> Although on average nearly 1 in every 2 people who get a quote from us take out a policy, the number of people who ring us is quite low compared to the amount of registered users.
> 
> ...


Hi. Phoned yesterday for a quote and needed at least 1 yr experience of driving a tt or similar car.
My works car is a 2.0 TDI golf, i have been driving this for the last 2.5 years does this count for the experience?
Thanks


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

jon-phillips said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Hi
Afraid not as it has to be a similar bhp car. Sorry.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Just a reminder considering we're entering the holiday season!

Remarkably, when we launched this on the forums a few months ago, it trebled the business so please feel free to get an instant online quote for single trip or annual, European or Worldwide....

Just click on http://www.ckinsurance.co.uk/travel and hit any of the QUOTE NOW boxes then use the dropdown boxes to tailor your quote.


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

Any ideas why, after another claim free year, and no change in circumstances, my renewal premium with Chris Knott has come in 50% higher than last time?  :roll:


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Rustytt said:


> Any ideas why, after another claim free year, and no change in circumstances, my renewal premium with Chris Knott has come in 50% higher than last time?  :roll:


Premiums hardly change at renewal, if anything, if nothing has changed. Please pm me your name & postcode and i'll tell you why.

(The last person to say this had changed their car to a higher group midway through the policy!)

Stop press - just checked and you have a small increase (£22) on last year!


----------



## drdrake (Mar 30, 2010)

hi

i rang for a quote yesterday and the girl didnt even give me the price you would offer as i told her the truth elephant had quoted me £410!!!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

drdrake said:


> hi
> 
> i rang for a quote yesterday and the girl didnt even give me the price you would offer as i told her the truth elephant had quoted me £410!!!


It probably depends on the factors regarding your quote such as postcode, age, etc. Even though this scheme is very successful on here, sometimes we unfortunately can't help. Sorry.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I will try again next year, you didnt get the best quote this year. You quoted £430, Noel Dazley £380. Sorry


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Ive had a hard time getting through the last few days.. Then eventually it automatically throws you off and you have to go through all that option 2 option 1 option 1 stuff again :evil: gets tedious after 5 times


----------



## Grapo (May 6, 2007)

Im looking to get insured on a TT when im 25 in a couple of weeks, however my current car is a 1.8T 9n3 Polo GTI (driven for the last 3 years). Does this count as a suitably powered car to qualify for insurance on a TT???


----------



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

What an absolute joke :evil:

Just got a quote of £740. £200 more than last years quote and nothing has changed. If anything, an extra year of untroubled driving and that is how I get thanked. Really not impressed at all.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Grapo said:


> Im looking to get insured on a TT when im 25 in a couple of weeks, however my current car is a 1.8T 9n3 Polo GTI (driven for the last 3 years). Does this count as a suitably powered car to qualify for insurance on a TT???


It would have to be similar bhp.


----------



## Grapo (May 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Grapo said:
> 
> 
> > Im looking to get insured on a TT when im 25 in a couple of weeks, however my current car is a 1.8T 9n3 Polo GTI (driven for the last 3 years). Does this count as a suitably powered car to qualify for insurance on a TT???
> ...


I see where you are coming from but presumably you would insure me on a 180 TT? I mean power to weight the Polo is similar to the 180 TT. This then begs the question would you not insure someone on a 225 if they drove a 180!?


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Grapo said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Grapo said:
> ...


We'd certainly have a look at the 180 to 225 situation. Best to ring the team re your current situation.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I've stayed with my present well known broker for three years, despite being able to always renew at a slightly lower price by changing to a new broker.

This year I failed to recieve a renewal invitation from them and when I telephoned them to chase it up, they claimed that they HAD written to me, not offering to renew but only to inform me that my present underwriter was no longer competitive and to ask me what I wanted to do about it :roll: .

Time for a change I thought, so I rang Chris Knott and got a reasonable/competitive quote which I accepted  .

Now the perplexing thing is, that my insurance is still with the same underwriter, who according to my last broker is 'no longer competitive' :? Could it be that my original broker could get a better margin from a different underwriter :idea: :?: :roll:.

So now I'm just waiting for my underwriter to send my proof of NCD to my old broker, who will send it to me, I will then send it to C.K. and they will send it back to .......... the same underwriter :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

HighTT said:


> I've stayed with my present well known broker for three years, despite being able to always renew at a slightly lower price by changing to a new broker.
> 
> This year I failed to recieve a renewal invitation from them and when I telephoned them to chase it up, they claimed that they HAD written to me, not offering to renew but only to inform me that my present underwriter was no longer competitive and to ask me what I wanted to do about it :roll: .
> 
> ...


Glad we could help!

The fact is that we are one of the top 5 brokers in the country for the underwriters in terms of making them a profit so we get better schemes from them!


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Have been with Chris Knott for a year now, last years premium was £399.99 of which I was very pleased with.

Year later with same insurance company (highway part of Liverpool Victoria), premium is £430.

Rang up and asked to run through again, however this was your best quote,

I didn't mention the 799 reference though, will this get me down to the £399.99 for me to renew with you again.

Policy expires in two weeks.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

CHADTT said:


> Have been with Chris Knott for a year now, last years premium was £399.99 of which I was very pleased with.
> 
> Year later with same insurance company (highway part of Liverpool Victoria), premium is £430.
> 
> ...


Hi Chad
The scheme code 799 will stay on the policy regardless for the whole time of the policy.

Insurers are increasing premiums across the board this year I'm afraid.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I have 2 cars, the TT is not my daily car so how would the no claims situation work? Would you honour my full no claims on the TT or would that start from scratch as Swift insure both and count my full no claims on both


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

markypoo said:


> I have 2 cars, the TT is not my daily car so how would the no claims situation work? Would you honour my full no claims on the TT or would that start from scratch as Swift insure both and count my full no claims on both


We would give you the same discount on both cars subject to you being over 25 & claim free.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > I have 2 cars, the TT is not my daily car so how would the no claims situation work? Would you honour my full no claims on the TT or would that start from scratch as Swift insure both and count my full no claims on both
> ...


Im 46 claim free but would I need to insure both cars with you or would you be able to just insure the TT including my no claims ?


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

markypoo said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > markypoo said:
> ...


We could do whatever you wish - either both or one with the introductory NCB.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Tim sorted me out this year after my previous insurer whacked up my premium. I was also offered some extortionate prices from other normally competitive insurers and only Chris Knott came up trumps. They are definately worth a try.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > We would give you the same discount on both cars subject to you being over 25 & claim free.
> ...


We could do whatever you wish - either both or one with the introductory NCB.[/quote]
Ok thanks alot, called, quoted and accepted, all sorted :wink:


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

markypoo said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > markypoo said:
> ...


Ok thanks alot, called, quoted and accepted, all sorted :wink:[/quote]

Excellent!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

I've been asked quite a few times recently how to get an insurance quote from us.

All you need to do is either ring the office please on 0800 917 2274 (or 01424 200477 if calling from a mobile) - Mon-Fri 9am till 5pm, Sat 9am till noon and state the club name and if possible the reference number (found in my signature below) - or use the email quote facility found on this forum.

I don't personally do the quotes as I spend a lot of my time travelling the country on business and work from home also.
We have a specialist team who will be able to help you.

Also, please don't forget the popular car breakdown cover at £54.50 for full UK cover - please see http://www.ckinsurance.co.uk/docs/Chris ... akdown.pdf and the instant, online travel insurance quotes - http://www.ckinsurance.co.uk/travel

And if you need home insurance then http://www.ckinsurance.co.uk/docs/Chris ... urance.pdf!

Thanks.


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Just to say I had to renew last month and Chris Knott beat th ebest quote from anywhere else, and saved me £300 over my premium last year (which was via A-Plan)


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

My insurance is due for renewal on 04/07.

I did call you guys last Wednesday, my number was taken for a call back, but I've heard nothing  just tried again today, and no answer


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

C.J said:


> My insurance is due for renewal on 04/07.
> 
> I did call you guys last Wednesday, my number was taken for a call back, but I've heard nothing  just tried again today, and no answer


Not sure what is going on there. I was in the office today and though it was steady, there were times when people were free so sorry about that.

Can you pm your number and i'll get someone to ring you?


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> C.J said:
> 
> 
> > My insurance is due for renewal on 04/07.
> ...


Shame, PMd my number on *25/06*, and I've still not received a phone call :?

On that note, I'll keep my business with my current provider, as customer service is very important to me, and I'm only days away from renewal now :-|


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry Chris. I have just returned from a business trip and this is the first time I've been able to get on the forum.

It's strange (and nice to see!) someone who sorts their insurance out in advance. Most people nowadays ring at the last minute!

If it's too late then please feel free to try next year but i would say that the TT forum is one of our top 5 performers in over 230 forums so I could get someone to call you today if it's not too late? Please pm me by 2pm for a call today.


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Tim, received the telephone call.

I'm 25, but my wife is 23 and isn't able to be insured through you 

I'll try again in a few years, thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Just renewed my insurance and gave you a call after a receiving a nice reminder letter

Went downhill a bit after that....

Was told you will match my best quote but then once I added up the deposit and monthly payments you came in over £100 more expensive than my next two quotes.

Plus a little bemused by your policy that you will only price match if I request quotes in writing from other companies and then post them on to you so you can see them. What am absolute loads of hassle on the customers part, and doesn't really help win you business.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Just a quick apology for those who tried our New Business team on Monday but didn't get through.

We were absolutely manic - good for business - but it didn't help those who couldn't get a quote.
(Claims & Customer Service depts were unaffected).

We are back to normal now so please ring us if you're car/home/car breakdown insurance is due in July.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

This insurance scheme is proving very popular which is great but I often get asked to do quotes myself.

Regarding this, could I ask you to either use the email quote facility found on this forum or ring the office please on 0800 917 2274 or 01424 200477 if calling from a mobile - Mon-Fri 9am till 5pm, Sat 9am till noon. 
It's just that I don't actually do the quotes, as I spend a lot of my time travelling the country on business and work from home also.
We have a specialist team who should be able to help you based on the details you've stated.

Also, please don't forget the car breakdown cover at £54.50 for full UK cover - please see http://www.ckinsurance.co.uk/docs/Chris ... akdown.pdf, online travel insurance (instant quotes) - http://www.ckinsurance.co.uk/travel and home insurance.

Thanks.


----------



## sankey7 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello Chris, how are you for insurance in the bradford area, bd8 to be exact, as I am looking for a TT but insurance of £2000+ is putting me off.

I am 30 with 6 years no claims protected with 1 accident not at fault.

Thankyou in advance for your help


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

sankey7 said:


> Hello Chris, how are you for insurance in the bradford area, bd8 to be exact, as I am looking for a TT but insurance of £2000+ is putting me off.
> 
> I am 30 with 6 years no claims protected with 1 accident not at fault.
> 
> Thankyou in advance for your help


Hi
That's fine as long as the car is kept off road overnight. I would point out that you'd need a year's experience of driving a similar, bhp car.


----------



## sankey7 (Jun 30, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> sankey7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Chris, how are you for insurance in the bradford area, bd8 to be exact, as I am looking for a TT but insurance of £2000+ is putting me off.
> ...


Can you tell me what sort of price i could expect.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

sankey7 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > sankey7 said:
> ...


Thanks for the message.

Regarding the quote, could I ask you to either use the email quote facility found on this forum or ring the office please on 0800 917 2274 or 01424 200477 if calling from a mobile - Mon-Fri 9am till 5pm, Sat 9am till noon. 
It's just that I don't actually do the quotes, as I spend a lot of my time travelling the country on business and work from home also.
We have a specialist team who should be able to help you based on the details you've stated.

Also, please don't forget the car breakdown cover at £54.50 for full UK cover - please see http://www.ckinsurance.co.uk/docs/Chris ... akdown.pdf, online travel insurance (instant quotes) - http://www.ckinsurance.co.uk/travel and home insurance.

Thanks.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

just to say i did try your insurance scheme today but you couldn't get anywhere A Plans price, i will try again next year though


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Here we go! The August rush!

August is always a busy month so if you're insurance renewal (for car, home, breakdown or travel!) is due, please feel free to ring us for a quote on our scheme. 0800 917 2274 or 01424 200477 and please quote the forum reference number found in my signature.


----------



## JohnnyW (Jan 29, 2010)

Why do you not insure potential customers in Northern Ireland?

Think of the extra business you could get!


----------



## warbo10 (Nov 28, 2009)

hi chris

my renewal is due 20/9/10 ,but ive only had my mk1 tt 225 10 month because of the 10 month bonus accelerator.
i will have 1 years NCB and im 22

would this be ok.

also do you insure named drivers too.

cheers


----------



## narbett (Jul 20, 2010)

48yrs, grey hair,non drinker,non smoker,9yrs no claims, no points,never been done for speeding,garaged,rural location,imobaliser,under 5K milage per anum, pleasure use only,honest,trustworthy,hardworking,pillar of society,ect.
Get the picture!!!
Sorry Sir, unable to insure you, you are a high risk.
ABT Wide Body.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

narbett said:


> 48yrs, grey hair,non drinker,non smoker,9yrs no claims, no points,never been done for speeding,garaged,rural location,imobaliser,under 5K milage per anum, pleasure use only,honest,trustworthy,hardworking,pillar of society,ect.
> Get the picture!!!
> Sorry Sir, unable to insure you, you are a high risk.
> ABT Wide Body.


All you've stated are your plus points. Could you tell us the reason why we couldn't quote you please?


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

warbo10 said:


> hi chris
> 
> my renewal is due 20/9/10 ,but ive only had my mk1 tt 225 10 month because of the 10 month bonus accelerator.
> i will have 1 years NCB and im 22
> ...


Afraid not sorry.


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Tim

I'm currently looking for a TT myself and wondered if my current car would be deemed OK to match your criteria?

Im 23 with no points and 5 years NCB and have owned a BMW 325 coupe for the past 11 months.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

thedino said:


> Hi Tim
> 
> I'm currently looking for a TT myself and wondered if my current car would be deemed OK to match your criteria?
> 
> Im 23 with no points and 5 years NCB and have owned a BMW 325 coupe for the past 11 months.


Sorry, it's minimum age 25 now on TT's.


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

OK - might be worth editing the criteria on the first post in this thread then.


----------



## narbett (Jul 20, 2010)

Reply to Tim. 
Your adviser said the problem was the Bhp of the vehicle, (300Bhp) and did have problems insuring high preformance cars, and advised me to stay where I am.
Keith Michaels PLC £ 414.00 (now that is what I call the real deal)


----------



## Sammyuk (May 19, 2010)

Tried calling them today - the whole ritual of press 1 press 2 press 1 etc., to be told they were busy and call back later - well so am I and NO I won't - Harsh but fair, the way it should be  [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Sammyuk said:


> Tried calling them today - the whole ritual of press 1 press 2 press 1 etc., to be told they were busy and call back later - well so am I and NO I won't - Harsh but fair, the way it should be  [smiley=gossip.gif]


Well, you could pm me your name and number and i can get someone to ring you?


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Keith Michaels PLC £ 414.00 (now that is what I call the real deal)[/quote]

lol have you been watching dickinsons real deal ?? :lol:


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

i tried phoning 3 times today for a quote.. couldnt get through to anyone


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

sent a PM, tried calling... so gone with LV £490... not bad on a V6


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry, just back in the office from holiday and business trip so i didn't see your pm. (Btw, i come from the village you live in!!!!).

Sorry, we have had a few manic days but things are OK now. Maybe next year?


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

yup, no problem was keen to get a quote.. but LV was very cheap and I wanted to dive it!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

I just thought I'd try and explain a little more about the insurer's decision to amend the criteria for our insurance scheme. Please believe me when I say that we would love to insure everybody and I've enjoyed reading people's feedback when they talk of our prices, customer service, claims handling, etc. However, the insurers have been hit hard this year and when trying to find out why, they have discovered that, in general, there are certain elements which are causing the problems. Hence the reason to only accept modifications with cosmetic changes and modded bhp increases of no more than 20bhp.

Also people must have at least 1 year's NCB - no introductory discounts are allowed, no more than 1 SP/PC/PL conviction offence per driver and minimum premiums are £250 for Comprehensive & £200 for TPFT cover.

It seems that people outside of this criteria are losing money big-time for the insurers though of course this is a generalisation as they understand not everyone claims in these 'areas'. It's just that once bitten, twice shy.

It only affects new customers btw.

May I reiterate that it's not us who have made this decision but the insurers. Let me point you to this article which tends to sum up the market at the moment - http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Busine ... arch_Finds


----------



## thebigdog (May 13, 2009)

my insurance runs out 03/10/10 I sent you a PM about calling me,to see waht you can do for me 

thanks
Matt


----------



## bluejazzer (Sep 14, 2010)

I live in a beautiful little village in Saddleworth on the outskirts of Oldham. My postcode is OL3. The original post mentions rates not being competitive in M, L, OL and SK postcodes. Are you saying we, out of the whole bloody country are being spanked for car insurance? Surely there are areas all around the country that are worse than the above for crime or car crime in particular? I'm assuming that the forum is a countrywide thing and not just based in the north west?


----------



## dougc (Jul 1, 2010)

Just wanted to register my vote on here and say thanks to CK. Helped me sort out some embuggerances with previous insurer around renewal quotes and were very patient with my less than speedy responses to emails and phone calls. A good crowd all round and more than worth a call at renewal time.


----------



## scooby-bloo (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi there at CK.. 
I rung you yesterday about getting insurance with you and you gave me a good price, but I have a quick question that I was meant to ring you with today but totally forgot and now your shut so..

You gave the quote but I just want to double check, (its just in case I didn't explain the situation clearly ) can I legally register the log book on my new car in my name but let my husband insure it as the named policy holder using his full no claims but have me as a named and main driver ? I already have a car insured using my no claims so was going to leave that be for now if I can.. 
Thanks Julie


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

scooby-bloo said:


> Hi there at CK..
> I rung you yesterday about getting insurance with you and you gave me a good price, but I have a quick question that I was meant to ring you with today but totally forgot and now your shut so..
> 
> You gave the quote but I just want to double check, (its just in case I didn't explain the situation clearly ) can I legally register the log book on my new car in my name but let my husband insure it as the named policy holder using his full no claims but have me as a named and main driver ? I already have a car insured using my no claims so was going to leave that be for now if I can..
> Thanks Julie


Hi Julie
Generally you can but please check with the team as some insurers can have different policies!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

bluejazzer said:


> I live in a beautiful little village in Saddleworth on the outskirts of Oldham. My postcode is OL3. The original post mentions rates not being competitive in M, L, OL and SK postcodes. Are you saying we, out of the whole bloody country are being spanked for car insurance? Surely there are areas all around the country that are worse than the above for crime or car crime in particular? I'm assuming that the forum is a countrywide thing and not just based in the north west?


Same here, i was refused car insurance due to me living in Saddleworth  grrrr!! I went else were, Noel Dazely, also try Need2insure


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

Just struck up a deal with LWIB - advert in the AbsoluTTe magazine so good rates for TTOC members.

Great price [if an insurance price can ever be great] - even taking into account the £35 subscription I am paying only pennies more than last year.

Give 'em a ring. Nothing to lose and join the TTOC :wink:


----------



## coupe_mania29 (Sep 4, 2006)

Im BACK!!!

So i took my beloved TT off the road for the past year and so now i have missed it that much i want to put it back on the road and start driving it again!!

now insured it in london was 23/24 years young with 4 years no claims. No accidents, no convictions.

paying 700 notes for fully comp

now 2 years on 980!!!! next one was 1200!!! WTF (i thought it went down as you got older) 

Chris knott couldnt even quote me?? [smiley=bomb.gif]

Noel Dazley are quoting for me now lets see what they come back with...


----------



## mossyman (Jul 14, 2010)

Just rang Chris Knott quoting the ref number off here and was told I had to post proof of other quotes for them to match/ better them.

Not being funny, but its hard enough and takes up so much time ringing around insurance companies to get the best quote, to then post out (at my cost) proof and then be told they can't beat the quote in the first place is ridiculous.....

Won't be getting my business this year thats for sure :evil:


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

It's fair to say premiums are increasing this year due to the increased cost of claims rather than the increased number of claims and these premium increases are imposed on us by the insurers.

Even though there is obviously negative reaction to this, our renewal retention rate has only dropped by 5% from 81% to 76% so it seems that approximately 3 out of every 4 people still renew with us.

I'm also hoping that after a period of time (such as 12 months or so), the criteria will be relaxed somewhat but we will see.


----------



## weldy32 (Sep 16, 2009)

just got my renewal quote which was £513.00!!! Crazy Price! Gone up big time so rang the office and that would not budge!!! Tried and online quote with a different company and straight away much cheaper!!! Still have a few week so hopefully will even get cheaper! Chris Knott WERE great last year!! Shame they cant keep the good reputation going!!


----------



## TTDan (Nov 11, 2009)

No more than a 20% power increase lol! You won't be getting my business due to that alone. It's real pain getting Insurance this year!! Some Crazy prices being chucked about!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi

Again we see the media talking about the premium increases which seem to be affecting nearly everyone.
Here is the latest article from this weeks' Daily Mail - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... rance.html

For years, our scheme insurers tended to avoid these increases when all around we were hearing of price jumps.

However, fortunately, we are still writing plenty of business even though these increases have been imposed nationally. I still see on forums that our insurance scheme is making savings for forum users (and some large - a £200 saving was quoted on one forum this week!

Therefore, I'd encourage you to call us for a quotation if your renewal is due within the next 21 days or so. You will also be able to take up our competitively priced full UK breakdown cover at £54.50. Please just ask my colleague when you ring for a quote.

The new criteria of not accepting any bhp increase mods by more than 20bhp does affect some on the forum but we are still busy though we're sorry that this precludes some from getting a quote from us.

Please ring 0800 917 2274 or 01424 200477 and quote the club reference number found in my signature.


----------



## 4man (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Tim

I called your office today with the referance number to get a quote. 
I Gave my details and then the cars as soon as i mentioned the remap and power gains the guy on the phone said he could not quote.

Can you confirm if it is over 20bhp you will not quote?
From the post above this is not clear but from my call today with your team it would suggest you wont.
As already mentioned i would imagine that would exclude many of the cars on this forum.

Thanks
Karl


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

4man said:


> Hi Tim
> 
> I called your office today with the referance number to get a quote.
> I Gave my details and then the cars as soon as i mentioned the remap and power gains the guy on the phone said he could not quote.
> ...


Hi Karl
Yes, any cars with a mod that increases bhp by more than 20 is excluded from our scheme. Sorry.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

xiaoguo0722 said:


> And just like you -- the members of Congress, and your staffs, and other federal employees -- all seniors should have the choice of a health care plan that provides prescription drugs.by theChristian LouboutinOfficialretailby theChristian Louboutin shoesOfficial retail


Good one there


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I just thought I'd try and explain a little more about the insurer's decision to amend the criteria for our insurance scheme. Please believe me when I say that we would love to insure everybody and I've enjoyed reading people's feedback when they talk of our prices, customer service, claims handling, etc. However, the insurers have been hit hard this year and when trying to find out why, they have discovered that, in general, there are certain elements which are causing the problems. Hence the reason to only accept modifications with cosmetic changes and modded bhp increases of no more than 20bhp.
> 
> Also people must have at least 1 year's NCB - no introductory discounts are allowed, no more than 1 SP/PC/PL conviction offence per driver and minimum premiums are £250 for Comprehensive & £200 for TPFT cover.
> 
> ...


Hi, im referring to the quote above and below in red

It only affects new customers btw

does this mean anybody already insured with you who have exceeded the 20 BHP increase before this came into place will be offered a competetive price upon renewal when the time comes. Or will you just be unable to insure them next time ?


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Devil said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > I just thought I'd try and explain a little more about the insurer's decision to amend the criteria for our insurance scheme. Please believe me when I say that we would love to insure everybody and I've enjoyed reading people's feedback when they talk of our prices, customer service, claims handling, etc. However, the insurers have been hit hard this year and when trying to find out why, they have discovered that, in general, there are certain elements which are causing the problems. Hence the reason to only accept modifications with cosmetic changes and modded bhp increases of no more than 20bhp.
> ...


It means that we will be still able to offer a competitive price at renewal!


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

okidoki thanks for the info


----------



## jules1050 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi, ive been ringing for a quote for 2 days. Is your office extremely busy or closed due to the weather?


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

jules1050 said:


> Hi, ive been ringing for a quote for 2 days. Is your office extremely busy or closed due to the weather?


Sorry about that.

Only half the staff are in due to the weather so i expect they're very busy.

Back to normal on Monday hopefully. Sorry again.


----------



## jules1050 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi again, hope you read this soon ! My ins. runs out tomorrow and im wondering if i wait until you open again will i lose my no claims bonus if im not insured for a couple of days? I would like to wait to see what your prices are and i can do without the car for a couple of days. If i dont hear from you in a couple of hours i will start ringing around. Thanks.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

jules1050 said:


> Hi again, hope you read this soon ! My ins. runs out tomorrow and im wondering if i wait until you open again will i lose my no claims bonus if im not insured for a couple of days? I would like to wait to see what your prices are and i can do without the car for a couple of days. If i dont hear from you in a couple of hours i will start ringing around. Thanks.


Sorry, i've just seen this. Hope you sorted it. (NCB expires after 2 years of non-use btw).


----------



## mehmeta (Jul 5, 2010)

Really disappointed....

Just got off the phone to you guys and told that you *'are not competitive to anyone under 30 with a car that has over 200bhp'*.

To put things in perspective i am 26 years old and i have:

a 225 TT (2002) - as standard with no mods!
6 years ncb - no accidents regardless of fault
zero points

(also, i have 2 years experience driving sports cars)

How can you claim to specialise on TT insurance and be unable to compete on the above details, then tell me i need to be over 30?!?!?

Not impressed.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

CHRISTMAS OPENING HOURS
Christmas Eve 24th December - 28th December - CLOSED
Wednesday 29th December - 9am to 5pm
Thursday 30th December - 9am to 5pm
New Year's Eve 31st December - 3rd January - CLOSED
Tuesday 4th January - 9am to 5pm


----------



## kirtong (Sep 9, 2010)

Absolute rubbish, I'm 32 never had and offences, license for 15 year and 10+ years no claims.

Price - £949 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Said it was because I'd never owned a TT (225 bhp) before, and Ive only had mine for 4 months.

Pathetic.


----------



## Johny D (Feb 27, 2010)

kirtong said:


> Absolute rubbish, I'm 32 never had and offences, license for 15 year and 10+ years no claims.
> 
> Price - £949 :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


if that's true that's outrageous....i'm due for renewal and i'm the same age and have had mine since feb, i was going to call them but if that's the case then i don't see the point. I worked in insurance underwriting for 5 years and i'd never heard of loading a policy "because you aren't used to that type of car"......


----------



## lloyd (Aug 14, 2010)

tim still waiting for my call back mr lloyd .pick the service up or my two other policies with you will go esle where


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

lloyd said:


> tim still waiting for my call back mr lloyd .pick the service up or my two other policies with you will go esle where


We have phoned you back but got no answer. Can you ring the team at your convenience please? It's fairly quiet today.


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

What a pain in the arse.... after 3 weeks of taking out the policy they want proof of my no-claims (which I think I binned) and they also want proof of the previous best quote (which I got verbally over the phone).

If they told me this at the time I'd have stuck with the AA and not bothered about saving the £14 by changing to Chris Knott.

So it's an afternoon on the phone for me trying to chase up my old insurance and figure out who I got the phone quote from.

Tim, If I cancel my insurance with you after 3 weeks so I can go back to the very helpful AA, how much money will I lose. I can't be arsed with all this messing about your company want....?


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm afraid you'd have to ring up the team for those figures.

Re your NCB, you could always tell the team your policy number and the AA's phone number so we can get it verbally.
(It's always best to keep your NCB rather than destroy it as it may come in useful at a later stage).


----------



## Big Tav (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi Tim,

I have just moved to Edinburgh from Australia and want to know if you will insure me under the TT MK1 scheme? I just sent my Aussie licence to the DVLA so I should have my UK one back in two weeks. I am 34 and have a full no claims bonus (we call it a 70% or Rating 1 in Aus) and I have brought proof of this. This will be my first car in the UK.

I also have no accident history or fines either. I also have history of performance cars and bikes. Just sold my Harley and 350Z before coming over.

Let me know! Hoping to buy asap!


----------



## Big Tav (Dec 18, 2010)

Johny D said:


> kirtong said:
> 
> 
> > Absolute rubbish, I'm 32 never had and offences, license for 15 year and 10+ years no claims.
> ...


I've heard it first hand. I have had 6 bikes before (all Jap sports bikes) and went in and bought a brand new Harley. A specialist bike insurer who was always advertising on TV, radio, forums etc told me that they could not insure me because I had never owned a Harley before even though all of my other bikes had way more power. They told me to call back after I owned it for a year. I told them politely that they will never hear from me again.


----------



## kirtong (Sep 9, 2010)

kirtong said:


> Absolute rubbish, I'm 32 never had and offences, license for 15 year and 10+ years no claims.
> 
> Price - £949 :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Yes the above is comletely true, I've just renewed with *Admiral, £430.*
Never owned that type of car before, lol!!!!!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Big Tav said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> I have just moved to Edinburgh from Australia and want to know if you will insure me under the TT MK1 scheme? I just sent my Aussie licence to the DVLA so I should have my UK one back in two weeks. I am 34 and have a full no claims bonus (we call it a 70% or Rating 1 in Aus) and I have brought proof of this. This will be my first car in the UK.
> 
> ...


Hi Tav
Afraid you have to be resident here for 3+ years on the scheme. Sorry.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Big Tav said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tim,
> ...


3+ years......pledge allegiance to the queen and not drive more than 14 miles a year to qualify lol


----------



## Big Tav (Dec 18, 2010)

That's what I was thinking


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Big Tav said:


> That's what I was thinking


great minds ehh tav


----------



## Big Tav (Dec 18, 2010)

Sure do!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

LATEST NEWS

Hi
Just to let you know that the scheme now allows modified vehicles with an increase of up to 50bhp.

Best wishes


----------



## simonskinner (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello,

I have TT Mk1, 2005, roadster 150 bhp modified by WAGcheck to just under 200bhp.

Have been insured by directline, 9 yrs no claims, no accidents no convictions, 20+ years driving,
Directline as policy no longer insure modified vehicles

Can you cover, if so what's best way of getting in touch?


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

simonskinner said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have TT Mk1, 2005, roadster 150 bhp modified by WAGcheck to just under 200bhp.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the message.

Regarding the quote, could I ask you to either use the email quote facility found on this forum or ring the office please on 0800 917 2274 or 01424 200477 if calling from a mobile - Mon-Fri 9am till 5pm, Sat 9am till noon. 
It's just that I don't actually do the quotes, as I spend a lot of my time travelling the country on business and work from home also.
We have a specialist team who should be able to help you based on the details you've stated.

Also, please don't forget the car breakdown cover at £54.50 for full UK cover - please see http://www.ckinsurance.co.uk/docs/Chris ... akdown.pdf, online travel insurance (instant quotes) - http://www.ckinsurance.co.uk/travel and home insurance.

Thanks.


----------



## simonskinner (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi
My apologies for being away from the forums for so long. We have had a few internal changes.

March is a very busy month for insurance renewals so please feel free to ring us if your car insurance is due for renewal in the next few weeks.

In 2010, we recorded an average saving of 10.5% off our new customers quotes elsewhere and we have just had an extremely good first 2 months of the year - surpassing our target by quite a vast amount!

In fact, we were already two thirds to our February target a quarter of the way through the month!

It is great to see people ringing us up but we would like every possible person who fits the criteria to at least ring us on the freephone number and hopefully see the benefits that so many other people are seeing.

Please phone on 0800 917 2274 or 01424 200477 for mobiles and don't forget to quote the club reference number found in my signature below.

Also, please can you give me your feedback regarding the quote on here as we see so little feedback compared to the number of people who ring us for a quote!
The figures show a good number of people ringing but only a handful ever post!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi

Whilst the insurance market seems to have hardened over the last 12 months or so, we have always worked hard on our customer service and it's nice to see comments on the forums of people being satisfied with our efforts. We endeavour to assist customers to our utmost and trust this is a major reason why people renew with us year after year.

Bearing this in mind, please feel free to contact us for a quotation on your car (and home!) insurance when they are due. We would be more than happy to quote for you.


----------



## ThePhilMachine (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Chris,

Do the same rules as the original post still apply?

I am picking up an s-line 225bhp tomorrow but I am only 27.  I will have 5 years NCB as of 1st March.

Do you still need to be 30 to apply to your firm for these deals?


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi
Afraid so, sorry.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi
If you or your family have home insurance, please read this!!!!!............

The stats show that 1 in 3 people take out a policy with us after being quoted and the renewal retention rate is always over 80% - last month was 84% - showing that more than 8 out of 10 people renew with us.

We've collated some quotes based on different areas of the country which hopefully will encourage you to ring us when your home insurance is due if indeed you need the cover!

Based on a semi-detached house in the Northampton NN3 postcode built in 1920, £200,000 sum insured, 38 year old policyholder, no claims, etc, the premium for buildings and contents cover would be £224 with a £50 excess. The premium would reduce with a higher excess.

For the same details in the Birmingham B26 postcode, the price is £182.
In Preston PR3 postcode, it's £192.
In Newcastle NE11 postcode, it's £239.
In Barnsley S74 postcode, it's £218.

Obviously the quote may differ depending on individual circumstances, and postcode is one of the biggest rating factors, but we based these quotes on a real customer insured with us.

Please feel free to ring us for a quote when you're renewal is due. If you've already got your car insured with us, you will be entitled to a further discount as well!!!!


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Has quoted me £80 more than my lowest quote for my car insurance :?


----------



## leeq61 (Apr 20, 2007)

dg74 said:


> Has quoted me £80 more than my lowest quote for my car insurance :?


If you send them in your lowest quote youve recieved (Written) they will usually try and beat it for you 

Lee


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

can't be arsed, Dont think they would reduce by 200 quid anyway from my now cheapest quote.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

My policy expires 7th May, when will I receive my renewal?


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Neil said:


> My policy expires 7th May, when will I receive my renewal?


It's usually 21 days before renewal date.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi

Just like to wish everyone a Happy Easter.

(We are closed Good Friday, Easter Sunday and Easter Monday but open this Saturday from 9am till noon.)


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

My renewal invitation from CK has just arrived and has gone up by almost 30% .

And on top of the Premium, there's an Admin Fee, an Accident Management Fee and in the *small print* it says that there will be a surcharge of over £6 for renewing by Credit Card (maybe CK have been taken over by feasyJet? :wink.

BTW I'm not interested in hearing a 'justification' from CK.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear CK, do you replace "like for like" in the modifications of the car?

Elias


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

slineTT said:


> Dear CK, do you replace "like for like" in the modifications of the car?
> 
> Elias


Hi Elias
Yes we do.


----------



## bodyart99uk (Aug 12, 2008)

might give CK a try - see if they can beat the current quote when renewal comes round in september (all to fast these days!)


----------



## mantaylor (Jun 15, 2009)

Just had a quote.... Audi TT 225 quattro- completly standard. 28 year old woman. 5 Years no claims.. Live in average car crime area.

Last year with direst line... £800

Quote from AXA £768
Quote from Admiral £803

QUOTE FROM CHRIS KNOTT £1200 - Glad i quoted the TT forum now... Amigine what it would have been!!!!!!!
Guess who int getting the insurance with!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW- ADRIAN FLUX HAVE JUST NEARLY HALVED YOUR QUOTE AT £720.

From what im reading this sticky should be unstuck :lol:


----------



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just had a quote from Chris Knott as well. Think this is the 2nd/3rd year ive tried them and always found them to be uncompetitive. Chris knott quoted £1500, Livingstones Warman quoted £795 and Admiral quoted £850 inc my girlfriend.

Just waiting on A-Plan, Greenlight and Adrian Flux to quote now


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

chris knott are thieves. asked me for nearly £200.00 fee for cancelling.


----------



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just to add to my previous post i ended up getting a quote from greenlight for £560 inc protected no claims from greenlight. Almost a third of chris knotts price. Crazy


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

just renewed with A Plan, £415, and they cover remaps


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Quoted £333 including mods with Admiral, Chris Knott couldn't get even close but neither could anyone else.


----------



## sazismail (Aug 7, 2011)

Greenlight seem to be the best. I nearly paid for my renewal with admiral at £1300.
I'm 25, with 2 years no claims and 2 crashes on my record. One my fault, the other not.

With greenlight, they quoted me £900 a year fully comp on my 1.8t 225 quattro

By far the cheapest i can find, so i've cancelled my policy with admiral and going with greenlight instead.
Thank you to whoever mentioned them on here, as i've never heard of them before till i saw there post. Saved me a few hundred quid!


----------



## EllioTT's TT (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi, Aviva Insurance...alias Norwich union, £312.00 fully comp protected. I am 50yr old, over 10 NCB.
Regards, EllioTT's TT.


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

Its really interesting to read some of these quotes! we were with Admiral on a multi car policy, they declined to insure the TT saying it was too high a risk!

Insured with Aviva at £460 with protected no claims


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

my 225 quattro is on an admiral multicar policy. I'm 24, 3yrs no claims, 1 previous claim (my fault), 6 points, my car is garaged every night... £690 fully comp.


----------



## keithytt (Jun 13, 2008)

Been with Chris Knott for 4 or so years?
28, Full NCB
Advanced Motorist, Advanced driver

BMW E46 330 Msport Cab - £579 FC
BMW E46 M3 - £600 FC
Audi A4 Cab sport - £409

Audi TT 225 2001.......£960.......WTF, second this runs out i am offski, in the last 12 months Chris Knott has not only doubled but now do not recognise a National Advanced driver scheme, Nor the TT forum discount.

Quite disappointed as the level of service is Very good....Top tip Lower your premiums, No accidents, Full NCB....Its hardly a ferrari.

Unsure as why an M3 is over 300 dearer...lets face it the TT is Half the car of an M3

Sort it out


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

I have 9 years no claims bonus but had a claim a few months ago for a small bump. You could not even give me a quote for my TT S Line. I have no points on my license and 1 claim in 10 yrs. Pretty woopsie poor Chris"Not" Insurance


----------



## keithytt (Jun 13, 2008)

golfmadeasy said:


> I have 9 years no claims bonus but had a claim a few months ago for a small bump. You could not even give me a quote for my TT S Line. I have no points on my license and 1 claim in 10 yrs. Pretty woopsie poor Chris"Not" Insurance


Woopsie poor lol
Not heard that saying in years made me chuckle!!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

CK have just excelled themselves :roll: I rang up for a change of car quote. They gave me what I thought was an expensive quote.
Them "Have you had cheaper?"
Me "you are the first company I've called"
Them "get back to us if you get a better quote, underwriter may have some leaway". 
Later after comparing the market ...... :mrgreen:

Them "whats the best price?"
Me "£xxx" (CK quote was 40% more  )
Them "We cant get near that company's price"
Me "Not just one company but 38 companies are cheaper"

Them "There's no point in telling me we're rubbish" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :!:


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

HighTT said:


> CK have just excelled themselves :roll: I rang up for a change of car quote. They gave me what I thought was an expensive quote.
> Them "Have you had cheaper?"
> Me "you are the first company I've called"
> Them "get back to us if you get a better quote, underwriter may have some leaway".
> ...


Well this thread is enough for any sane TT forum user to not waste their time in calling Chris Knott, a lot of bullsh**.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

it kinda begs the question as to why there's still a section for them on here??


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

After reading all the bad experiences about Chris Knott insurance on here you cannot help but think you would have to be a complete idiot to call them and ask for a quote. They do not specialise in modded cars and they are not competitive in the market place after analysing other TT forum quotes so far.

I do not know what kind of deal CK has with TT forum but it must be financial or else they would not be here.

Chris Knott F%** Of* !!!!

lol


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Not sure what kind of algorithms are used in calculating insurance quotes but CK have actually been the best for me this year by a long shot. Adrian Flux only came in at over £800 and CK have offered me £450 all mods declared. Livingstone Warman were the closest by a few pounds. So it's not all bad news for everyone.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

It's no exaggeration to say that the car insurance market experienced unprecedented rate hikes last year with some drivers seeing premiums rise by as much as 40% due to the claims-farming/referral fee/whiplash/fraud fiasco.

We understand that was a hard thing for members to take especially if you've been claim-free. It has been tough out there and even as the club's own Insurance service we had to respond to insurers' demands for higher rates. It's true that we sadly lost some members from the scheme as a result. We recognise that when prices are altered so drastically it encourages a focus on cost alone. Even though we were still competitive for the majority, our continued promise of good service and a strong relationship with the club was not enough to keep everyone.

The good news is that we're now through the other side and as independent brokers we'd expect to once again be able to help the majority of members find the best deal - and that's more about offering good quality cover at affordable rates than just cheap insurance. Offering bargain-basement cover is not the way to do the best for our customers. We couldn't in all consciousness send members out on the road with anything other than solid cover, the assurance of a reputable claims service and broker backup should the worst happen.

So the new message is&#8230; if we lost you last year we want you back and if we quoted you unsuccessfully last year *please try us again this year*.

If you are one of the clients who left us at renewal, we understand why. But we do want you back. So much so that we're offering you *£20 OFF the best quote we can find *when you give us a call this year.

You might like to know that we're also currently offering club & forum members a *£5 discount on UK Breakdown Cover *- all the usual benefits (including HomeStart) PLUS some useful extras not normally covered by the big providers. For example, Chris Knott Breakdown Cover will help if you run out of fuel, accidentally damage your tyres, have a flat battery or you lose/break your keys.

The policy normally costs £54.50 but until 31st May 2012 you can arrange *Chris Knott UK Breakdown Cover* at the discounted price of *£49.50*. Full details of the cover here - http://www.chrisknott.co.uk/docs/ChrisKnottBreakdown.pdf.

Cover is 'per vehicle' and there are no age of vehicle restrictions. Just mention our _*'Spring Saver' *_offer when you call.

While we're on the subject of discounts and offers, did you know that once you've insured a car with Chris Knott Car Insurance you'll benefit from a loyalty reward of *£20 OFF the cost of each additional everyday car *you place with us?

You'll also be entitled to *£20 OFF Chris Knott Home Insurance *(or *£50 OFF* if you have more than one car insured with Chris Knott Car Insurance).

If you *Recommend a friend *to Chris Knott Insurance you can *claim £20 OFF your next renewal *when they go ahead with cover. *There's no limit to the number of friends you can recommend or the discount you can earn*.

If that's not enough, *all car policies now come with FREE KeyLocator cover *- simply register your unique code online, attach the coded tags to your key rings and you'll get them back if they're lost and found.

We hope you'll agree that, as we move forward together, the Chris Knott Insurance scheme is a good membership benefit - especially as we can *save you a minimum of £115 *if you take up all the above offers.

We can't guarantee to be the best for everyone - no-one can claim that. But if you're looking for good quality cover at a competitive rate definitely give the club scheme through Chris Knott Insurance a try when your renewal falls due.

Modifications can be covered on a like-for-like basis and you have your own choice of repairer should you need one.

For a no-obligation quotation please call Chris Knott Insurance on *0800 917 2274 *(or 01424 200477 - cheaper for mobiles)

The smallprint
Only one discount to be applied per policy with the exception of the Recommend a Friend discount.
Qualifying policies must be 'live' at the time of redemption.
Offers change from time to time so please ask about our current offers when you call.


----------



## duncs09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Despise insurance companies. I cannot be insured by Chris Knott until I am over 30 years of age as my TT is 225bhp?

I have had the TT since I was 19, I am now 22. I have paid £6600 in insurance for it since I got it, bang that up to £7500 as I renew this month. It has seen no accidents. Shouldn't my insurance be free from here on in as they will only give me £5000 should it ever be in an accident. Feel like I should go and drive into the back of a Veyron just to make things a little more fair. Ridiculous companies and ridiculous rules.

Truly do believe the companies to be the greatest thieves about. Government lays down we must be insured but does not control the market in any way shape or form so all of you are there to steal our hard earned cash then try your very hardest to find some form of excuse not to pay out when a situation arises.

Despicable!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It used to be the law that you could deposit £20,000 specifically for a claim payout guarantee in trust. I'm pretty sure that law was changed in statute and even if it wasn't the equivalent amount required for deposit would run into millions these days - don't forget that the main purpose of insurance is to cover potential third party liability and for extreme things like death and severe injury etc. - not just your own interest in the value of your own car. The current system works on the basis of a common pool of money, derived from premiums and balanced by claims and costs/profit. You can argue about the balance of these things in general but individual cases make bad law - your's is just an unfortunate situation resulting from your age and consequent likely experience when assessed against the average. In time things will become easier.


----------



## duncs09 (Apr 28, 2009)

John-H said:


> It used to be the law that you could deposit £20,000 specifically for a claim payout guarantee in trust. I'm pretty sure that law was changed in statute and even if it wasn't the equivalent amount required for deposit would run into millions these days - don't forget that the main purpose of insurance is to cover potential third party liability and for extreme things like death and severe injury etc. - not just your own interest in the value of your own car. The current system works on the basis of a common pool of money, derived from premiums and balanced by claims and costs/profit. You can argue about the balance of these things in general but individual cases make bad law - your's is just an unfortunate situation resulting from your age and consequent likely experience when assessed against the average. In time things will become easier.


It takes so long though and there are so many things I would love to do to my car which I can't because then I cannot be insured. 

I'm looking at carrying out a large number of mods to my car. Make it as I have always wanted it. However premium is going to be very very painful. Charlie is quoting me for which parts he can supply, others I can buy from various suppliers. Arranged with a garage to fit everything, the only current hold back is insurance. Frustration is deep and painful.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

This firm were not competitive for me. The comparison sites wiped the floor with them.

Just unfortunate I do not meet their criteria for cheap insurance.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Never been competative with me and only once with my other half.

Dont think i'll bother ringing this year.


----------



## Kalpz (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi

I am 27 with 5 years NCB and a history of driving fast cars.

I have a clean licence and live in London in the NW4 postcode.

Can you over me on the 3.2 DSG?

Cheers, Kal


----------



## ornithology (Dec 13, 2012)

If only premiums were this affordable in Vancouver, B.C. Canada....


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

I really don't get why this is a sticky, given the content


----------



## Viva (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi could you quote me please;

32 years ops,7 years NCB...02 1.8 TT 225bhp....no mods.


----------



## Nick nj (Sep 4, 2012)

Same as me viva. Chris knott were pretty good over the phone. they said go and get all your quotes, go back to them and they'll beat it.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nick nj said:


> Same as me viva. Chris knott were pretty good over the phone. they said go and get all your quotes, go back to them and they'll beat it.


Yeah had a crap experience with them to be honest gave me a quote of 545 on the same day I got a quote of 350 from adrian flux. They said call back at the end with your best quote and we will try and beat it whats the point that means I have to waste money calling them again for another quote. You dont get a tradesman say heres my quote for the work but call me again at the end if you get a better price and I will look again at it. Just give your best price straight away. Pisses me right off. They aint gonna get 200 off their price to be competitive.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You do get that with tyres. Cars too. I suppose you could start by getting some confused.com quotes amd asking c can you beat this?


----------



## Nick nj (Sep 4, 2012)

To be fair to them, I told them my best quote and they said they'd beat that. Advised me to go away and try comparison sites etc and then go back to them and they'll beat it them too.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah but why should you go back again to get a quote.


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

Insured with them today, beat everyone else by miles, definitely worked for me


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

I wonder if they can help me though  
ive just put a deposit on my TT 8n 3.2 & my current insurance company (privlage) wont insure me on it. i have had a quote from admerial for £1220 fully comp (aged 24 with one years no claims) 
promise im a good driver  pervious experiance on bmw 328 & 330


----------



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

Do you do motorbike insurance?

I know A Plan do and I am looking to put my TT and sports bike under one policy if I can.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

We do offer quotes on motorbikes but you'll probably do better with Bennetts or Carole Nash. Our specialism is with car club/forum members' cars.


----------



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

OK.

Was going to give A plan a go as i know they can do it.

Thanks anyway


----------



## Beastie4126 (Oct 19, 2013)

My current insurer wanted more limbs than I have available to pay for my renewal this year so I gave these guys a try after trawling through the comparison sites first. It may well have been that I had two cars to insure at the same time but they knocked the quotes from the other companies into a cocked hat and the service recieved was excellent, highly recommend.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks very much!


----------



## MrDrums (Jan 2, 2014)

Insurance is due in April, do you have an age restriction?


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Contacted Chris Knott today, spoke to a bloke called Milton in there, who was absolutely excellent.

Mods declared (of course), on my 3.2 V6, and Milton came straight back with a quote that was a full £70 cheaper than anybody else out there !

So I`m well-pleased, basically, with both the price, AND the service given today.

Highly recommended from me.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Glad to help!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

MrDrums said:


> Insurance is due in April, do you have an age restriction?


Yes, it's about 23 on a 1.8 and about 25 on a 3.2 as a guide.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*UPDATE: CHRIS KNOTT insurance scheme beats many others*

Hi,
We've had some great testimonials in the last few weeks that support our money-saving ability. I was amazed when our Motor Manager said we've almost beaten our February target after just 2 weeks of the month! The Chris Knott scheme is growing in popularity amongst car club/forum members.

*TESTIMONIALS:*
*"Had a quote at the weekend which was over £30 cheaper than the best quote from elsewhere, another happy customer."* lazybones51, Clubcento

*"Big thanks to Kim at CKI for saving me nearly £500 on my Car Insurance. Still Fully Comp but with less excess."* Ghost, C-Max Owners Club

*"Would just like to say a big thank you to Chris Knott - sponsor on here and also Paul from Chris Knott for giving me a very decent insurance policy. Had an accident in December and found Chris Knott to be very understanding and really helped me out. Bettered my quote by about £30-£40, lowered my excess and got all this with added courtesy car, legal cover and car hire purchase. Was very pleased to also hear the very small interest rate for paying monthly! A big thank you."* Wardy, Briskoda.net

*"I can highly recommend these folks, the quotes blew away my renewals by miles. Got a steal on the breakdown cover too. Cheers."* duemila, AlfaOwner.com

*"Went ahead with my insurance today with Chris Knott Insurance. Undercut my existing renewal quote by 10% over the phone before I could even approach the subject myself! Mod-friendly and polite service (Kim). Many Thanks guys."* Av4nt, Audi-Sport.net

*NOT JUST GREAT PRICES*
Of course price is VERY important but with Chris Knott you also get the following benefits thrown in that perhaps not everyone offers.

For a start, regardless of whether or not you ask us for a quote, we're here on the forum to interact and answer your insurance-related questions. Some providers only come on when they have something to broadcast.

We don't operate hard sell tactics. Instead we encourage staff to offer you top-quality personal service, sound advice and all the ongoing support you need throughout your time with us.

We tell them that your needs come first and they're to work hard on your behalf to find the policy that is most suitable for your requirements - even if it means we'll earn less. We want to treat you fairly - the same way we'd expect to be treated ourselves.

So to summarise:

• Competitive quotes
• Personal contact
• Sound and impartial advice
• Your needs put first - fair treatment
• All the ongoing support you need
• Claims process backup
• Loyalty rewards/Multi-buy discounts
• Highly-trained insurance experts
• 30 years' experience of looking after car club/forum members

If you'd like a quote under our special car club scheme please call Chris Knotts on *0800 917 2274* and quote your club's unique code. Not only should you save money but you'll also receive the extra Chris Knott benefits.


----------



## arichmond64 (Dec 1, 2011)

What a load of booollllooocks.

I'm 26, have 9 years no claims bonus, but you can't insure me because I've only had the remapped car for 2 month or so.

"Specialist"


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

arichmond64 said:


> What a load of booollllooocks.
> 
> I'm 26, have 9 years no claims bonus, but you can't insure me because I've only had the remapped car for 2 month or so.
> 
> "Specialist"


Lol you should have signed

"Unhappy customer"


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*REMINDER: Chris Knott discounted Car Insurance scheme*

Chris Knott has launched a couple of online products for members in the last month (Breakdown and GAP) and I've been posting on here about them. So I thought it would be good to now go back and remind you of our core offering which is, of course, our *special car insurance scheme*.

As car club members generally look after their cars better than the average driver the insurers on our panel allow us to be a bit more flexible in our pricing and respond to your best alternative quote rather than the rigid computer calculation to win the business.

*The result is that you ultimately get a lower quote than you would otherwise.*

On the subject of quotes, thank you to this forum's members for the number of quotes requested for Chris Knott Car Insurance in the last quarter - you're one of our TOP 20 partners in this regard.

And, as we're signing up 44% of all club enquiries on average, this can only be good for your members.

*MAIN CHRIS KNOTT PRODUCTS* available to members:

* *Car Insurance / Multi-car Insurance* (extra discounts for more than one car) - phone for a quote
* *Breakdown Cover* - by phone or quote and buy online
* *GAP Insurance* - by phone or quote and buy online

*OTHER USEFUL PRODUCTS FROM CHRIS KNOTT* if you need them:

* *Home Insurance* - extra £20 OFF our best home quote if you have 1 car with us / extra £50 OFF our best home quote if you have 2+ cars with us.
* *Commercial Vehicle and Fleet Insurance*
* *Business Insurance*

*CHRIS KNOTT QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274* - Please mention this forum to receive the full benefit (or call 01424 200477 - cheaper for mobiles).

********************************************************
FEEDBACK FROM CAR ENTHUSIASTS IN THE LAST 2 WEEKS...

_"Just had a nice chat with Tabitha getting a quote for this year, after being with main stream insurers up until now. As I'm looking at some modifications I wanted a flexible policy and CKI came up trumps. What a brilliant deal, massively cheaper than anyone else, but with more cover. Couldn't be happier!"_ *Dunk Veloce, Alfa Romeo OC*

_"This year got quoted £840 from admiral and then £480 for Chris Knott. Guess who I chose."_ *JackW, Civinfo.com*

_"Well what can I say? The guys at Chris Knott are epic. Had my renewal quote from my previous provider. Started calling the insurance companies on here. Most of them only beat the renewal quote by a few £££. Called Chris Knott insurance and they smashed the price! Very happy with the price nearly £200 off the renewal quote. Big thanks Chris Knott and a huge thanks to Kim and Rebecca."_ *klashinikov, Type R Owners forum.*

_"Just made changes to my policy and declared the new modifications, couldn't be any easier or helpful. Happy to be with Chris Knotts, couldn't recommend them enough. Thanks again!"_ *Danny Piercy, Facebook*


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey Chris
Are you guys covering the SK6 postcode yet? tried a few years ago and was given the thumbs down 
cheers


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi, yes we can quote for many more postcodes now. Some do have overnight parking requirements but it'll come down to the next bit of the postcode. So for example, SK6 1** may require the car to be garaged overnight but for SK6 4** parking on the road may be OK.

Give us a call and we'll see what we can do for you.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi, just to let you know I'm away for a couple of weeks so I won't be able to reply to posts or PMs but *I'll be back on 18/8.*

In the meantime, *please continue to call us for quotes*. We've had a brilliant July and it's all down to car club/forum members like you picking up the phone.

*Online v Phone*
We know many of you like to get your quotes online but we're able to beat the price comparison sites if we can talk to you - we get a better feel for you over the phone and we can ask different questions to manually decide whether you're a good risk to take on and at what price. This benefits you far more than a simple "computer says yes, computer says no" scenario.

Pick up the phone and ask us to quote (Tel: 0800 917 2274 or 01424 200477) - you'll be glad you did when we beat your best quote (which we currently do for almost 50% of all callers).

*Multi-car households*
If you have multi-car policies with the likes of Admiral, we can compete with these too. Those companies typically only have their own products to sell. We have access to a whole range of insurers and can pick the most appropriate one for each individual vehicle but still give you the benefit of a single renewal date and a single point of contact - call Chris Knott Insurance for your quote today.

*Past experience*
It may be that you've asked us to quote in the past and we weren't able to help. If that's the case it's definitely worth calling us again when your renewal falls due. With postcode relaxations and changes to driver age requirements in the last 12 months there's a good chance that we've dealt with whatever was preventing us from winning your business last time. *And if price was the issue, please don't miss out on this one thing - we currently have insurers queuing up at our door for good, clean, car club/forum member drivers and they'll support us in doing whatever it takes to win the right cases.*

You all know what insurance is like. Today's low rates may start to rise again tomorrow. Let's both make hay while the sun shines!

*Give us a call on 0800 917 2274 / 01424 200477 and mention this forum to see how much we can save you.*

See you in a couple of weeks.

best regards,
Nick

**************************

*More feedback found this week...*

"CK have pulled out all of the stops to give me a great price this year! Well made up!" *Ryan-H, R32 Owners Club*

"I would also recommend you speak to Chris Knott for other types of insurance too. I recently moved my House Insurance and saved over £900  - with my car insurance that's £1400 I've saved this year by moving over." *NeRo, zroadster.org*

"Just want to say a huge thanks for the service you guys have provided so far. The exhaust mod has been added free of charge. Really pleased with how you operate." *raymondbowon, FocusSTOC.com*

"Very impressed with the service and for beating my renewal quote by a healthy margin. Also insured my Favorit through yourselves as the policy was £200 cheaper than anywhere else! I'm very impressed and hopefully I will keep using you guys in future. Thanks." *pierst1, Briskoda.net*

"Another new customer here, they saved me about £85 on the renewal price, happy days...." *fabmar, FiestaST OC*


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*UPDATE: CHRIS KNOTT MONTHLY PRIZE DRAW*

Hi, I'm back from hols and glad to be available to answer queries again.

July turned out to be a really good month so thanks for supporting Chris Knotts if you called for a quote.

Remember that if you've been quoted more than £200 you should call us as there's a good chance we can beat it.

***CHRIS KNOTT MONTHLY PRIZE DRAW to see the year out***
Each month until the end of the year we'll be offering a different prize in our monthly draw. So, *ask us for a car quote during September* and you could *WIN a Karcher Pressure Washer* - perfect for doing a good job of cleaning your car (or driveway/patio/decking, etc).

Simply call us on *0800 917 2274* or 01424 200477 for your free quote and we'll automatically enter you for the draw.

We hope this will encourage more of you to at least give us a try when your renewal falls due. Our rates are currently the best that they've been for a long time and we know they have to speak for themselves but this is an extra incentive for you to pick up the phone.

We look forward to talking to you.

best,
Nick

*******************************************
LATEST FEEDBACK ON CHRIS KNOTT INSURANCE

_"Can't rate Chris Knott highly enough. They beat every other broker's quote by more than £100 and their customer service was top notch. Thanks again."_ *Smiler89, VXR Online*

_"Thanks again! You guys are a class apart! Look forward to doing business again next year!"_ *karimgilani, VWAudi Forum*

_"Just done my renewal through them and got it £100 cheaper so well worth a phone call."_ *Avre, Dacia Forum*

*******************************************

Our standard competition rules are here : http://www.chrisknott.co.uk/competition/


----------

